# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  فتح الرحمن في زاد الداعية إلى جنة الرضوان

## سارة بنت محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد، 

فهذه درر منثورة ،وإشارات لطيفة في زاد الداعية إلى الله تعالى 

كيف يكسب قلوب الخلق وكيف يأسرهم بلطفه ورفقه وحسن خلقه

والله نسأل أن يعين على ما فيه خير وأن يسددنا إلى الحق وأن يغفر لنا ويرزقنا جميعا الإخلاص في القول والعمل


يتبع بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وضاعف لكِ الأجر 

في انتظاره على شغف أستاذتنا الكريمة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

أسأل الله لك خير الدنيا والآخر 

بانتظارك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ من التشويق
لكن على الأقل هذه المرة له طعم آخر (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أستاذتنا التوحيد 
كدتُ أكتب في أول مشاركة عوضا عن انتظرونا: لا تنظرونا : ))


أختنا الحبيبة الغالية أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم
طلتك في الصفحة ينشرح لها الصدر حقا : ))

أختنا الغالية العزيزة أم عبد الرحمن 
ليس عندك تشويق : )) 
لأنك أخذت الموضوع من الكنترول ...لهذا له طعم آخر..لكن لا تفشي سرا رجااااء

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> أختنا الغالية العزيزة أم عبد الرحمن 
> ليس عندك تشويق : )) 
> لأنك أخذت الموضوع من الكنترول ...لهذا له طعم آخر..لكن لا تفشي سرا رجااااء


حتى لو كان من الكنترول فبالتأكيد سيكون مختلف عن روعته بعد التنقيح والتعديل والإضافات
يعني سيظل ممتعا لكن الفرق أني أعرف بعض عناصره
.
يلا يا سارة لا تجعلينا ننتظر كثيرا فأنا أريد مشاركتك الأجر بنشره في مكان آخر لتعم الفائدة << ببحث عن مصلحتي (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته .. 
وأنا هنا : ))
باركَ اللهُ فيكِ أختي الحبيبة 
وجزاكِ فردوسه 
أنتظرُ بشوقٍ وتلهُّف ^__^
لكن قد أتأخر في المجيء .. المهم لكِ الأجرُ إن شاء اللهُ تعالى 
همسة:
انظرنَ رجاءً في أسئلتي المتناثرة هنا وهناك والتي أنتظرُ إجابتها : )
يعني في موضوع فائدة الرمان ليس من الفواكه لطويلبة علم حنبلية 
وفي موضوع جبلت القلوب على لأمومة 
وفي موضوعي مضار الهوى للتأكيد على فهمي العبارة 
فقط : )))))
أعانكنَّ ربي ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أمومة
من تلك أمومة التي تحدثتِ عنها (ابتسامة)
الطبع غلاب لكن الأخوات لا يعرفنها هنا (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(ابتسامات)

إما أن ننظر في أسئلتك أو نكمل الموضوع يا أمة الله لك الاختيار : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هل نقول كما هو معتاد..

أول زاد الداعية إخلاص وتقى؟

لو لم ننهل من تلك المعاني، فقد حدنا عن طريق الدعوة الصحيح

ولكن ألا يحل لنا أن نؤخر الكلام عن تلك المسائل إلى نهاية المقام؟؟ 

وليس ذا لقلة أهميتها بل لعظم الأهمية أريدها ألا يطول عليها الأمد فتسهى عنها القلوب...


أم ماذا يقال؟؟ لعل الإنصاف أن تكون في البداية والنهاية فتتشرب بها القلوب وتتحقق الغاية...


يـــتبع والله المستعان بالكلام عن الإخلاص والتقى في اختصار..

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

ما شاء الله بداية مشوقة حقًّا .. أنتظرُ بشغفٍ المزيد والمزيد : )
يعني إمَّا هذا وإمَّا ذاك :"(
 أختارُ موضوعكِ طبعًا وأسئلتي تكرمًا منكُنّ ^^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--((1))

الإخلاص والتقى

وهما صنوان لا يفترقان، فإنه إن أراد وجه الله قام بقلبه دافع التقى والمحبة وإن قام بقلبه دافع التقى والمحبة أزهر في قلبه ينابيع الإخلاص بإذن الله....ولا يكون هذا في قلب عبد إلا أفاض على جوارحه فإن كل إناء بما فيه ينضح.

وأجمل ما سمعت في الكلام عن الإخلاص هو ما قاله الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي حفظه الله تعالى:" إذا خرجت لطلب العلم خرجت وأنت ترجو رحمة الله ليس في قلبك إلا الله لا رياء ولا سمعة ولا شهر ولا طلبا لنظر الناس ومحبتهم، وأعظم معين على الإخلاص أن يتفكر في الموقف بين يدي الله وسؤال الله إياه عن هذا العلم ماذا أراد به وماذا قصد به" اهـ بتصرف.

فإن شئت فأبدل كلمة (طلب العلم) في العبارة السابقة بكلمة (الدعوة) وإن شئت فثبتّ ما سبق فإنما الدعوة من مراحل طلب العلم ولا شك خلافا لمن يفصل بين العلم والدعوة فإنهما لا يمكن أن يفترقان.

والدعوة هي آخر المراحل التي تشد خلالها المعلومة الرحل في قلب المرء، فأول منازلها هي أن تُطلب، ثم تقرع القلب أو يجتهد في أن يعيها، ثم يجتهد في العمل بها ولو مرة، ثم يدعو الخلق إن هلموا إلى الخير والطاعة، هلموا إلى السعادة وسكون القلب والجوارح، هلموا إلى مشقة ظاهرة ولذة باطنة وراحة دائمة

فكذا يجمع العبد بين الإخلاص والتقوى قلبا وقالبا

وقد تسير هذه المرحلة (الدعوة) مع ما قبلها من المراحل التي تمر بها المعلومة، وقد تسبقها، فيُعَلّم ويعمل ويذكر نفسه بتذكير غيره، ويحمل نفسه على العمل أنفة أن يسبقه من دعاه إلى ربه واضعا نصب عينيه قوله جل وعلا:" وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون"، ويجتهد غِيرةً أن يكون ممن قال الله تعالى فيهم:" أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون".

ولا يمنعن الوسواس المرء من العمل والدعوة إلى الله بزعم ما يقذفه إبليس في قلبه أنك لست مخلصا، فإن حزنه ودفعه لهذا الخاطر ردٌ له ودلالة على جميل قصده وإخلاصه، وخير علاج لذلك أن يستحضر عظيم الأجر ويثبت ذلك أمام ناظريه وبصيرته، فلا يكاد يلتفت إلا لذلك، وإن قال لك أردت ذكر الناس وحسن مدحهم فقل له: لمدح الله لي في الملأ الأعلى خير وأحب إليّ، وللسان الصدق في الآخرين ولعى رءوس الأشهاد يوم القيامة أشد حلاوة وأعظم لذة.

قال الشيخ الشنقيطي حقظه الله تعالى:" لا تدخل الشيطان بينك وبين ربك، فإن الله تعالى لم يجعل بينك وبينه واسطة " اهـ بتصرف.

----------


## مروة عاشور

رائع يا سارة حرّم الله يديك على النار
وملأ قلوبنا وقلبكِ بالإخلاص, آمين




> انظرنَ رجاءً في أسئلتي المتناثرة هنا وهناك والتي أنتظرُ إجابتها : )
> يعني في موضوع فائدة الرمان ليس من الفواكه لطويلبة علم حنبلية 
> وفي موضوع جبلت القلوب على لأمومة 
> وفي موضوعي مضار الهوى للتأكيد على فهمي العبارة 
> فقط : )))))


تقبلي خالص العذر أختنا المفضال, ولكِ - بإذن الله - ما أردتِ.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معك وصدق حسي عندما قلت أنه سيكون أفضل مما بالكنترول كثيرا

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ تعالى وبركاته .. 
ما شاءَ اللهُ لا قوَّةَ إلَّا بالله .. سموتِ بأرواحنا حرَّمَ اللهُ هذه الأناملَ وصاحبة الأنامل على النَّار ^_^
أين البقيَّة ؟!

أختي ..
إنَّ مثلي لتستحيي أن تذَكِّرَ أمثالكم .. أعتذرُ مسبقًا : (
انظري أختي من فضلك هذه العبارة 



> ولا شك خلافا لمن يفصل بين العلم والدعوة فإنهما لا يمكن أن يفترقان.


أن يفترقان .. الصواب : أن يفترقا 
منصوبٌ بأن وعلامةُ نصبِهِ حذفُ النُّون 
فالفعل هنا أحد الأفعال الخمسة ، وللتوضيح لمن لا تعلم بوركَ فيكُنّ 
الأفعال الخمسة هي التي تنتهي بياء المخاطبة أو ألفِ الإثنينِ أو واوِ الجماعة 
وسميت بالخمسة لأننا قد نقول : يكتبان أو تكتبان ، يكتبون أو تكتبون ، تكتبين وهذه خمسة .. 

أعتذرُ مجدَّدًا أختي ، لكن لم أشأ أن تكونَ كتابة بروعة كتابتك تحتوي خطأً بسيطًا كهذا ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أحسن الله إليك أحسن الله إليك

بوركت غاليتي على التعديل النحوي وإن كنت أشك أنه الوحيد (ابتسامة)

لو تكلفين خاطرك بالمرور على باقي ما كتبتُ جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 

وربما يكون ذلك في المستقبل قبل النشر - وعلى نفسها جنت براقش (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> أحسن الله إليك أحسن الله إليك
> 
> بوركت غاليتي على التعديل النحوي وإن كنت أشك أنه الوحيد (ابتسامة)
> 
> لو تكلفين خاطرك بالمرور على باقي ما كتبتُ جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
> 
> وربما يكون ذلك في المستقبل قبل النشر - وعلى نفسها جنت براقش (ابتسامة)


وإليكِ أحسنَ الله 
لعلي لاحظتُ غيره لكن لا أذكر .. ما جعلني أعلق على هذا أنني قرأت أكثر من كتابة لك أختي
ولغيرك وذات الخطأ موجود .. 
إن شاء الله لكِ ما أردتِ  
من عيون براقش ^__^ 
أحبكـِ في الله : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
هل انتهى الموضوع أم مازال هناك بقية (مشاكسة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> هل انتهى الموضوع أم مازال هناك بقية (مشاكسة)



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

من الواضح أنك تحاولين انتزاع اللقب مني...ولكن هيهات (ابتسامة غامضة لأنك لا تعرفين عم أتحدث: )  ))


أماالموضوع فلم ينته لا هنا ولا هناك ...ولكن كما قلتُ لأختنا التوحيد لا أدري هل صغر الوقت أم كبرتُ أنا فصار الوقت أضيق : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> (ابتسامة غامضة لأنك لا تعرفين عم أتحدث: )  ))


أضحك الله سنك
صدقت لا أعلم عن ماذا تتحدثين لكن ربما يثيرني الفضول وأذهب وأكتشف هنا وهناك وهنالك و...
لكن صدقا حاولي فلقد بحثت الآن لأرى أين هناك تلك التي أشرتِ إليها فوجدت أن الموضوع انتشر في عدة منتديات بالفعل والجميع في الانتظار
وإن شاء الله ربي يبارك لكِ في وقتك ولو خمسة دقائق بالإسبوع
قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--2

أيها الداعي، أيتها الداعية: اجعلوا الدعوة بينكم وبين الناس!

من أهم الزاد الذي ينبغي أن يجعله الدعاة إلى الله نصب أعينهم، هو أن تكون الدعوة أمامهم بينهم وبين الناس، وألا يكونوا هم والناس أمام بعضهم بعضا والدعوة من خلفهم!!
فكل علاقة بيننا وبين الخلق إنما هي من خلال الدعوة وليست مجرد علاقات اجتماعية للاستمتاع أو إشباع حاجات التواصل وحسب!
فأكثر من يستمر في الصدامات مع المجتمع هو من يريد دوما أن يجعل علاقاته مع الناس لإشباع حاجاته النفسية دون النظر للدعوة ومصالحها.

فيعيش المرء لله ويتكلم لله ويسكت لله ويبتسم لله ويغضب لله.

فإذا كانت المعادلة هكذا:

الداعي -->  <الدعوة>  <-- المدعو = صبر ومصابرة

لأن الدعوة دائما تتلقى الصدمات، وتصبر صاحبها على الإيذاء والسخرية وغير ذلك مما يقابله المرء خلال رحلته الدعوية فتمر الصعاب من خلالها لتصل إليه أهون مما هي عليه.
وكذلك كلما أقدم بحدة وغضب تمليه عليه طباعه البشرية، تلقته دعوته أن اصبر واحتسب! 

في حين لو كانت دعوته خلف ظهره وغير مستحضرة فتكون المعادلة هكذا:

<الدعوة> .... الداعي --><-- المدعو = صدام متكرر

ففي الحقيقة لا يستطيع الداعي أن يتخلى عن طبيعته البشرية وغضبته لنفسه ورغباته وشهواته وطبائعه....الخ من أول لحظات تصدره للدعوة، بل ولا بعد حصوله على كثير من الخبرات والمشاركات الدعوية أيضا!! فهو يظل بحاجة للجهاد إلى آخر لحظة من حياته.
ولكنه يستطيع أن يتصبر جدا على ذلك الجهاد فيحسب فعله ورد فعله قبل أن يقدم، أو على الأقل يعالج الاندفاعات الطبعية الصادرة منه بصورة أعقل وأشد اتزانا، وذلك إذا استحضر بإستمرار أن الهدف من علاقته بالناس: الدعوة إلى الله والأخذ بأيديهم إلى رحابة الإسلام ورضوان الرحمن.

هذا الزاد هو مدخل إلى الفقرة التالية بإذن الله 

يتـــــــــــــ  ــــبع بــــــــــــــ  ـ: 

الرفق في الدعوة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--3

الرفق في الدعوة!

وما أدراك ما الرفق في الدعوة!!

يقول ربنا عز وجل:" فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك"

ويقول نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من حرم الرفق حرم الخير . أو من يحرم الرفق يحرم الخير" رواه مسلم

وحديث عائشة المشهور في الصحيحين:
وله روايات
فمنها:"إن الرفق لا يكون في شيء إلا زانه . ولا ينزع من شيء إلا شانه "، ومنها: "مهلا يا عائشة ، عليك بالرفق ، وإياك والعنف ، أو الفحش" ومنها:"إن الله يحب الرفق في الأمر كله" 

وكل يدعي وصلا وعملا بهذه الآيات والأحاديث، ولكن هل يُقَر لنا بذاك؟؟!

فمنا من يظن أن الرفق حديث لطيف مع المخالف بصوت خفيض، ثم لا بأس بكلمة واثنتان وثلاثة في غاية الاستفزاز والتجريح...طالما أن الصوت لم يرتفع!!
ومنا من يظن أن الرفق ابتسامة سمجة تبدو وكأنها التصقت بالفم بشريط لازق، ثم لا يتورع عن التلاعب بجانبي شفتيه بسخرية وتهكم ..طالما أن ابتسامته كما هي ملتصقة بأخواتها!!
ومنا من يظن أن الرفق تكلف التحسس في الكلام وكثرة الاعتذار بين كل عبارتين!
ومنا من يظن أن الرفق له حدود، وأنه إذا تمسك المخالف برأيه فلا بأس بتوبيخ وتقريع ولا مانع من شتم وسب، وأما السخرية والتهكم فهما صنوان لا يفترقان يخرجان مع كل كلمة ويلتصقان بكل سكنة!!

كلنا يدعي الرفق ويظن أن الرفق هو ما يفعله!!
ويقف متربصا بإخيه إن قال كلمة هكذا أو هكذا...فهي لا تغتفر!! لأن الأصل في كلامه هو الرفق، والأصل في كلام غيره كل ما ضد الرفق!!


والرفق في كلمتين: حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك!!
فإن أنصفت من نفسك وأقبلت على ربك وأردت حقا أن تعمل بكلام الله وأمر نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
تخيل الموقف وضع نفسك في مكان المدعو ثم انظر أتقبلها لنفسك؟؟ فأقدم!
وإلا ...فما لا تقبله لنفسك لا تفعله مع غيرك

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه" متفق عليه.

فمهما وقع الخلاف والاختلاف بيننا وبين الناس لو كانت القاعدة هي ذاك الحديث لأرحنا واسترحنا


وقد يكون بعضنا ممن اشتدت بشرته فلم تحس بالألم
وقسا قلبه فلم يقع في الندم

فهؤلاء ونحن معهم نننتقل إلى القاعدة التالية:

يتــــــــــبع بــــــــ:

عليك بالأحسن!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معكِ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أختي

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جوزيتِ الفردوسَ الأعلى من الجنَّةِ والمزيد أيتها الفاضلة  ()

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

هذا أيضا حرمنا فائدته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 4


قاعدة الأحسن!


هناك فاضل ومفضول..وهناك فاضل ..وأفضل!
وهناك سيء وحسن...وهناك حسن وأحسن!

فما المطلوب إذن؟؟ نريد تطبيق قاعدة الأفضل والأحسن


قال تعالى:"وَجَادِلْ  هُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ" سورة النحل -125


ففي النقاش والمجادلة النائشة عن الخلاف...فلتكن بأسلوب حسن وبصوت حسن وبكلمات حسنة..

لالا...بل "بالأحسن" من كل ما سبق!


وقال تعالى:" وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ" سورة العنكبوت 46

سبحان الله! إذن ولو كان هذا الجدل مع النصارى المخالفين في الاعتقاد...الشات  ين لرب العباد.....المكذب  ن للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الذي اتبعه وصدقه أولو العلم والألباب!! 

نختار لالا 
بل مأمورون أن يكون جدالنا معهم بالتي هي ((أحسن))


ثم هذه الآية تقرر لنا قاعدتنا هذه: 
قال تعالى:"وَقُلْ لِعِبَادِي يَقُولُوا الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا" سورة الإسراء -53

إذن لو كان عندنا حسن وأحسن من الكلمات...نختار االأحسن...
لو كان عندنا موقف حسن وموقف أحسن...نختار الأحسن


كيف؟؟!

تأمل قوله تعالى:وَاتَّبِع  وا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ الْعَذَابُ بَغْتَةً وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ" سورة الزمر 55
وقوله تعالى :" الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ *أَحْسَنَهُ* أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ " الزمر 18
وقال تعالى :"فَخُذْهَا بِقُوَّةٍ وَأْمُرْ قَوْمك يَأْخُذُوا بِأَحْسَنِهَا" الأعراف 145


فهل في كلام ربنا غير الأحسن؟


بل كل كلام ربنا حسن ولكن بعض الأحكام أو الأمر بالتصرف في المواقف على الخيار فبعضها أحسن من بعض. باعتبارات عديدة ..كما جاء في تفسير القرطبي:"وَالْعَ  فْو أَحْسَن مِنْ الِاقْتِصَاص . وَالصَّبْر أَحْسَن مِنْ الِانْتِصَار" اهـ 

وأولو العزم يأخذون بالأحسن والناس فوق بعضهم درجات، 


واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم.




وتأمل قوله تعالى:"ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ السَّيِّئَةَ نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَصِفُونَ"سورة المؤمنون -96
وقوله تعالى:" وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ" سورة فصلت 34

فقد يكون الأحسن بسمة..
وقد تكون إعراضا..
وقد تكون صمتا...
وقد تكون إحسانا
وقد تكون نظرة زاجرة..
وقد تكون عتاب محب!!
بل قد تكون حزما وقوة...لكن لا قسوة ولا بغض ولا عنف ولا شدة..



واختيار الأحسن لا شك هو اجتهاد....يصيب فيه المرء ويخطئ بحسب قوة علمه وخبرته وعزمه.

لكن بصفة عامة يحتاج إلى أمور:

1- نية صادقة مخلصة لله تعالى
2- رغبة صادقة في اختيار الأحسن والإصلاح
3- تجرد من الهوى وحب الانتصار للنفس ومن الغل أوالحقد ودغل القلب
4- عدل وإنصاف ولو على أنفسنا أو الوالدين والأقربين
5- رغبة صادقة في الأخذ بأيد المدعويين ...إلى الأحسن!
6- أذن منصتة بعناية لخبرات الآخرين بصفة عامة
7- استشارة أهل العلم والخبرة في المواقف على حدة قبل وبعد ومراجعة التصرف الأمثل
8- مجاهدة الثقة بالنفس وترسيخ اليقين بالله...فلا حول ولا قوة إلاابه
9- الازدياد من العلم ومطالعة سير السلف الصالح وكتبهم


فكيف كان أمرك...تدبر فعلك ورد فعلك...وتذكر أنك خلقت ابتلاء... قال تعالى:"الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ" سورة الملك - 2

لعل الله أن يحعلتا ممن قال فيهم:

أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ نَتَقَبَّلُ عَنْهُمْ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَنَتَجاوَزُ عَنْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ فِي أَصْحَابِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعْدَ الصِّدْقِ الَّذِي كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ " سورة الأحقاف 16


آمين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

تعرفي منذ الصباح وانا افكر في رفع الموضوع واقول كل هذا تراجع الموضوع ^_^
الحمدلله على كل حال
متابعة معكِ بشغف وأرجوا ألا تطيلي علينا مرة أخرى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> تعرفي منذ الصباح وانا افكر في رفع الموضوع واقول كل هذا تراجع الموضوع ^_^
> الحمدلله على كل حال
> متابعة معكِ بشغف وأرجوا ألا تطيلي علينا مرة أخرى


أبشري!
انتهت الإضاءات وإني لحزينة سأشتاق إليها 
ولعل الله يجبر خاطري وخاطرك باستكمال الزاد

الله المستعان

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

عندما وجدت رد هرعت مسرعة فرحة بالجديد المضاف للزاد ثم ... لم أجد جديد والله المستعان (مشاكسة)

أما الاضاءات فربما انتهى الموضوع لكن الاضاءات لا تنتهي بل تأتينا على فترات وتتزايد مع مرور الوقت

أما الزاد فمن اسمه فهو الزاد والغذاء والوقود الذي يحتاجه دوما الداعية ليتقوى ويستمر في طريقه ونحن في انتظاره

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*-- 5
ارحم الخلق!

سؤال يطرح ولابد منه:
من أين تنبع دعوتك؟؟

أمِن قلب يريد الخير للخلق.....أم من قلب يريد أن "يقيم الحجة" على الخلق؟
أمن قلب يريد أن يأخذ بالناس إلى ربهم....أم من قلب لا يهتم أكان الرجل في الجنة أو النار؟

من أي القلوب قلبك؟
اعرف من أي القلوب قلبك...تعرف في أي الموازين سيكون عملك!!

أيا متبع الشريعة ويا معظم السنة
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أرحم الخلق بالخلق

قال له ربه:"لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ أَلَّا يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ" سورة الشعراء

قال ابن كثير:"لَعَلَّك بَاخِع " أَيْ مُهْلِك " نَفْسك " أَيْ مِمَّا تَحْرِص وَتَحْزَن عَلَيْهِمْ " أَنْ لَا يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ " وَهَذِهِ تَسْلِيَة مِنْ اللَّه لِرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي عَدَم إِيمَان مَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِن بِهِ مِنْ الْكُفَّار كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى" فَلَا تَذْهَب نَفْسك عَلَيْهِمْ حَسَرَات " كَقَوْلِهِ " فَلَعَلَّك بَاخِع نَفْسك عَلَى آثَارهمْ " الْآيَة قَالَ مُجَاهِد وَعِكْرِمَة وَقَتَادَة وَعَطِيَّة وَالضَّحَّاك وَالْحَسَن وَغَيْرهمْ " لَعَلَّك بَاخِع نَفْسك " أَيْ قَاتِل نَفْسك " اهـ

كم رأت عينك مثل ذا الخلق؟؟

نبي الرحمة يحزن على الخلق ألا يؤمنوا حتى ينزل القرآن يسليه ويطيب خاطره!

يحزن حتى يكاد الحزن أن يقتله

يبكي على نفس أفلتت منه إلى النار

يأخذ بحجز الناس ليل النهار فلا يفلت منه إلا من أبى إباء لم يترك معه لنفسه شيئا من الأعذار!

هل رأت عيناك مثل هذا الخلق؟

وحقا قال الله فيه: لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ" سورة التوبة 128

قال ابن كثير: وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " عَزِيز عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ " أَيْ يَعِزّ عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْء الَّذِي يُعْنِت أُمَّته وَيَشُقّ عَلَيْهَا وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيث الْمَرْوِيّ مِنْ طُرُق عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ " بُعِثْت بِالْحَنِيفِيَّ  ةِ السَّمْحَة " وَفِي الصَّحِيح " إِنَّ الدِّين يُسْر " وَشَرِيعَته كُلّهَا سَهْلَة سَمْحَة كَامِلَة يَسِيرَة عَلَى مَنْ يَسَّرَهَا اللَّه تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ " حَرِيص عَلَيْكُمْ " أَيْ عَلَى هِدَايَتكُمْ وَوُصُول النَّفْع الدُّنْيَوِيّ وَالْأُخْرَوِيّ إِلَيْكُمْ" اهـ



ويعاد السؤال : من أي القلوب قلبك؟؟
تفقده...*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

وافرحتاه
متابعة معكِ

----------


## ليلى الفهد

قرأت ما كتبته بلهفه وسالت دموعي لأني أؤمن بأن حياتنا أمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر وهذا واجب علينا وإلا لساد الفساد,إني أحب أمر الدعوة  وأحب الخير للناس وتهمني سعادتهم قبل سعادتي وكنت في الكلية أنبه الطالبات على أمور تغضب الله كالملابس والمكياج وبعض الأمور وطبعا في حدود قدراتي وإمكانياتي , حتى قال لي أحدهم إن هذه الأمور تجعل حياتي في خطر بسبب الأوضاع عندنا قبل سنوات في بغداد ,  وقلت يالله , أنا أدعوا ربي دائما أن أكون من الداعين إليه  وأن أكون مؤثرة في نفوس الغير لاسيما فتياتنا . إدعولي .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> قرأت ما كتبته بلهفه وسالت دموعي لأني أؤمن بأن حياتنا أمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر وهذا واجب علينا وإلا لساد الفساد,إني أحب أمر الدعوة  وأحب الخير للناس وتهمني سعادتهم قبل سعادتي وكنت في الكلية أنبه الطالبات على أمور تغضب الله كالملابس والمكياج وبعض الأمور وطبعا في حدود قدراتي وإمكانياتي , حتى قال لي أحدهم إن هذه الأمور تجعل حياتي في خطر بسبب الأوضاع عندنا قبل سنوات في بغداد ,  وقلت يالله , أنا أدعوا ربي دائما أن أكون من الداعين إليه  وأن أكون مؤثرة في نفوس الغير لاسيما فتياتنا . إدعولي .


بارك الله فيك غاليتي وزادك حرصا
وأسأل الله لنا جميعا أن نكون من الدعاة إليه كما يحب ويرضى وأن نكون ممن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحا في ظاهره وباطنه وأن نكون ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه، ونسأل الله الثبات على ذلك.
ونعوذ بالله أن نكون ضالين أو مضلين أو ناكصين على الأعقاب مخزيين، ونعوذ بالله أن نكون ممن أمر بالمعروف ولم يأته أو نهى عن منكر وبارز ربه به.
اللهم أصلح أحوالنا كلها وارض عنا يا ربنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 6

ليكن غضبك لله لا لنفسك!

إياك أن تخلط بين غضبك لله وغضبك لنفسك

الغضب لله يتحرى فيه المرء أن يكون كما أمر الله 

يتلمس فيه قلبه وكلماته

يتحسر على صاحبه ويريد أن يأخذ بيده إلى طريق الخير

ينادي بأعلى صوته يا أخي اركب معنا 

يسأل الله لأخيه بظاهر الغيب أن يهديه، مبتهلا في الدعاء متوسلا إلى الله أن يقر عينه بأخيه المسلم على الجادة

يرى نفسه بالذم أولى لأنها.........على المجد لم تلعق من الصبر والألا
وقد قيل كن كالكلب يقصيه أهله........وما يأتلي في نصحهم متبذلا (الشاطبي- حر الأماني)


يدعو لأموات المسلمين بالرحمة والمغفرة ولو كانوا من أهل الكبائر

وقد سئل الشيخ الشنقيطي هل ندعو لأهل الكبائر بالرحمة 
فتعجب الشيخ وقال: إن لم ندعو للعصاة وأهل الكبائر فلمن ندعو؟ اهـ بتصرف

أما أن يجعل (حقد القلب وغله) ينفذان حكمهما في عاطفته وعقله وفعله
فيدعو على من خالفه من المسلمين ويسخر ويتسهزئ من عصاة الموحدين ويفضحهم ويسبهم ويلعنهم وكأنه بعث قاضيا لا داعيا إلى ربه، وكأنما فتح له اللوح المحفوظ يقرأ منه ويعلم حسن خاتمته وسوء عاقبة غيره!!

فلعل هذا ناتج خلطه بين (نفسه) وبين (الإسلام) 
فيجعل من يؤذيه هو كأنه آذى الإسلام
فيغضب لنفسه محسنا بها الظن أن غضبته للإسلام!!

فهذا مما ينبغي أن يتفقد فيه المرء قلبه ليل نهار
ولابد من حمل النفس على الصبر على الأذى والحلم وسعة الصدر
وأن يوقن أن خطأ الإنسان بإحسان الظن بأخيه والحلم عليه وسعة الصدر في معاملته خير من خطأه في المسارعة بالغضب منه والتعدي عليه ولو بجرح يسير كمن يصعر خده للناس يتجاهلهم يظن بهم أسوأ ما لدى البشر.
فإن الإسلام بعث سلاما وجعلت الجنة منحة ومنة إذا تحاببتم، وإفشاء السلام قولا وقلبا من سنن الإيمان، والمرء يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه فيسمو عند ربه

فلينظر كل امرء في ثنايا قلبه ويتفقد غضبه ويحمل نفسه بمران مستمر على ترك الغضب للنفس

ومن عرف نفسه وعرف ربه
غضب لربه وحده

ومن عرف قدر الدعوة وقدر الإسلام
لم يخلط بين شخصه وبين ذلك
ولم ير لنفسه استحقاقا وفضلا على الناس ليغضب لها وينتصر 
بل هو خادم الدعوة يدعوهم إلى الله ولا يظن نفسه خيرهم
ولا ينافي هذا احترام النفس وصيانتها عن الذل والمهانة *

وذاك الخلط إنما يلبس به إبليس على من فتح باب العجب من قلعة القلب


نسأل الله لنا ولكم السلامة

----------------
للمزيد في معرفة الفرق بين التواضع والمهانة انظر آخر كتاب الروح لابن القيم

----------


## ليلى الفهد

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا أختي الغالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--7
كثيرا ما يكون الغضب والتعصب سببه الرئيسي عدم القدرة على التصرف الصحيح!

فيلجأ الإنسان إلى الغضب كوسيلة لتفريغ ذلك التوتر والقلق الشديد الذي يشعر به، أو لرتق الصدع والشرخ النفسي الناتج عن شعوره بالنقص بسبب عدم قدرته على التصرف

لهذا :- 

-- ينبغي ألا يتصدر للمناظرة إلا من كان أهلا لها عالما بمداخل ومخارج أهل البدع وطرق الرد عليهم

-- ينبغي ألا يتحدث في مسألة إلا وهو على علم بأدلتها وإن كانت من مسائل الإجماع أو مما اختلف فيه، وهل هي من مسائل السعة فلا تستحق الجدل عليها أو مما يصح فيه الإنكار أو النقاش.

-- يحسن بمن يتصدر للدعوة أن يتدرب مع إخوانه على ردود أفعال لائقة تصلح كبديل لسرعة البديهة لمن لا يمتلكها.
فيحفظ ردا معينا رفيقا لطيفا لإغلاق نقاش شعر فيه بانفلات الأعصاب
أو يقرر كيفية إنهاء موقف بابتسامة وعبارات لا تغلق الباب بينه وبين المدعوين

-- ينبغي ألا يبالغ، يروم بذلك محاولة إظهار نفسه بمظهر العالم الجهبذ الذي خبر المسائل وعرك الدعوة، فإنه إن تعرض لموقف معارضة أو مجادلة وفقد حجته يتضخم جدا شعوره بالنقص نتيجة لمحاولته السابقة للظهور بمظهر أفضل مما هو عليه، مما يسبب غضبة جارفة عاصفة.
وعلاج ذلك أن يتواضع من داخله، يستشعر بقلبه التواضع ويجتهد في ذلك اجتهادا عظيما، ويستحضر دوما أنه قد يكون على خطأ

-- استمرار المحاورة والمراجعة مع النفس ومع إخوان الصدق، كيف تصرفت في هذا الموقف؟ ما هو الخطأ في تصرفي؟ كيف أتصرف بأسلوب أفضل بعد ذلك؟

-- إن وقع في الغضب المذموم وتصرف بعنف فلا يستكبر عن الاعتذار عن الأسلوب السيء الذي استخدمه ويسترضي إخوانه بأسلوب لائق يتواضع لهم مستحضرا قوله تعالى:" أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين".
ولا ييأس من التكرار والمحاولة مهما كثرت عثراته وإخفاقاته لأن الهدف الجنة وإرضاء ربنا عز وجل.
وقد قال تعالى:" والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا"

-- من المهم جدا العناية بفهم المتماثل والمختلف في المواقف.
فوضع تصرف معين محفوظ أو كلمات بعينها تقال لا يعني أن نردد الفعل أو القول كما هو دون النظر في سياق الحديث والموقف فنكون أقرب للببغاء يقلد بلا فهم!
لكن بالحوار والنقاش مع إخوان الصدق وتحليل المواقف ومناقشة القدر الخطأ والقدر المتماثل من الأخطاء والقدر المختلف يفتح الله عز وجل على الإنسان فيكون له ملكة وحكمة يقيم بها الأمور.

-- لا ينبغي أن نغفل عن أهمية الاستعانة والدعاء، وقوة الافتقار إلى الله تعالى في التخلص من آفات النفس وعيوبها.
كما لا ينبغي أن نغفل عن استحضار عيوبنا ونقص أنفسنا لنعرف قدر ذواتنا على الحقيقة مع استحضار عظمة الله وكماله فنسأل الله بصدق ألا يكلنا إليها ونصدق الله ربنا في حسن التوكل عليه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 8

بين الوسائل والمضمون!

لا ينكر إنسان عاقل أهمية الوسائل الدعوية 

سواء في نفس الداعي إلى الله: كملبسه وطيب رائحته وبسمته وأسلوب حديثه ...الخ
أو في نفس الدعوة وأسلوب عرضها: كعروض الباوربوينت والمطويات والوسائل التقنية ...الخ

ولا ينكر عاقل أيضا أهمية توفير مناخ مناسب ومكان نظيف وإمكانيات تقنية عالية للمتعلمين

لكن أن يغلب كل ذلك على مضمون الدعوة بحيث يحتل نوعية العلم ودقته وفهمه وتطبيقه 10 % من أوقاتنا في التحضير
وتحتل الوسائل 90%

فهذا مما لا تحمد عقباه!!

هناك من يبذل جهدا مضنيا في كتابة دفتر التحضير بأسلوب معين، في حين لا يحتل مضمون ما يكتبون وتحرير مسائله وقتا يذكر

وهناك من يبذل وسعه في عمل عروض الباور بوينت البراقة ذات الرسومات المتلألئة في حين لا تحتل المادة العلمية في العرض مساحة مهمة

هناك من يهتم جدا بتنظيم المجلس وطريقة الجلوس، تهتم بنوعية (الساعة) التي ترتديها عند إلقاء الدرس، يتنطع في طريقة الوقوف وإخراج الكلمات وحركات اليد والعين
ثم عند وزن مقدار العلم المحصل من الدرس ...لا شيء 

هناك من ينفق نفقة واسعة جدا في تجديد وتحسين وزخرفة أماكن التعليم الشرعي، ومده بالوسائل الإلكترونية 
لكن عند تقديم المادة العلمية ننتقي أقل المستويات بزعم أن الناس لا تطيق تعلم العلم، وأن التيسير مهم 

وهناك من يجلس أمام المرآة ساعة قبل الدرس يتزين ويقلد ويبتسم ويحرك عينيه وشفتيه ويديه وكأنه ذاهب لأداء عرض مسرحي ...أما تحضير المسألة العلمية فلا حظ لها من الوقت إلا قليل.

والمهم إرضاء العملاء!!

فالناس ينبهرون بالشكل والمظهر والطريقة والأسلوب في حين يشق عليهم طرائق أهل العلم الأصيلة.


ومن عجائب ما حدث لبعضهم أن حضر دورة (مهارات تدريس) وهو يمني نفسه بالحصول على أساليب تعينه على تحضير مادة علمية قيمة وتعلمه كيف يقرأ المرجع ويستخرج منه ما يفيد 

فإذا بالدورة تقضي شهر أو أكثر في شرح كيفية كتابة الأهداف السلوكية الإجرائية بطريقة معينة، ثم ثم تمضي شهرين آخرين أو أكثر في "إبداع" وسائل جديدة لإخبار الطلاب بعنوان الدرس! بخلاف شروح "كيف أدخل المجلس"، "كيف أسلم على الطلاب"!

ورغم أنه كان هناك بعض البنود الأخرى التي استفاد منها لكن السؤال الذي لابد أن نطرحه: هل تستحق هذه البنود السابق ذكرها كل هذا الوقت؟
وهل صار العلم الشرعي بهذه السطحية عندنا؟؟


ويكفي أن نتعظ بهذا الأثر عن الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه

فقد خرج عمر إلى الشام ، ومعه أبو عبيدة ، فأتوا على مخاضة ، وعمر على ناقة له ، ، فنزل وخلع خفيه فوضعهما على عاتقه وأخذ بزمام ناقته فخاض ( بها المخاضة ( فقال أبو عبيدة : يا أمير المؤمنين ! أأنت تفعل هذا؟؟ ما يسرني أن أهل البلد استشرفوك ! فقال : أوه لو يقل ذا غيرك أبا عبيدة جعلته نكالا لأمة محمد ، إنا كنا أذل قوم فأعزنا الله بالإسلام ، فمهما نطلب العز بغير ما أعزنا الله به أذلنا الله " صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب.



ولا ننكر أهمية التجديد واتخاذ الوسائل المعينة على جذب المدعوين وتوصيل المعلومة ...ولكن كل شيء لابد أن يقدر بقدره ويجب أن يعطى كل ذي حق حقه فإنما الحديث ها هنا عن مقارنة بين ..الوسائل والمضمون!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اكملي بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--9 

كن للمتقين إماما!

هل جربت أن تكون إماما رغم أنك جندي؟!

كثير منا يظن أنه لن يكون للمتقين إماما حتى يكون قائدا لمجموعة، وأنه لن يكون إماما حتى يتحكم فيأمر وينهى ويكون مطاعا!!

والصحيح غير ذلك

الإمامة قدوة صالحة، حسن إتباع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قرآنا يمشي على الأرض، حديثا يطبق...فينظر إليه الخلق فيعلمون كيف يعملون!

إن كان طبيبا فأمانته وشفقته تتكلم عن إمامته
إن كان مهندسا فأمانته وحرصه تتكلم عن إمامته
إن كان معلما فحسن خلقه وسمته تتكلم عن إمامته
إن كان زوجا ...إن كانت زوجة ...إن كان ...أيا كان..

فلم تكن الإمامة يوما تصدر وفخر ..ولا خيلاء وزهو
الإمامة قلب صالح وعمل يصدقه، يراه الناس فتذكرهم رؤيته بالله، إن سمع "أمَر اللهُ" "أمَر رسولُه" بادر فاتبعه الناس فله مثل أجورهم.
أول الناس في المساجد ومجالس الطاعة، وأبعد الناس عن المعاصي والمفاسد.

لا يجده ربه حيث نهاه ولا يُفقد حيث أمر الله، يعرف بنهاره في شغله بطاعةٍ، وبليله إذ الناس في نومٍ، وببكائه إذ الناس في لهوٍ، وببسمته إذ الناس في كربٍ.
إن تحدث تحدث بعلم، وإذا صمت صمت بحلم.
تتحدث عنه المروءة قبل الطاعة، والورع قبل ترك المعصية.
سماحة القلب له سمة ، وطلاقة الوجه علامة على تلك السمة.
إن غضب فلله وإن رضي فلرضاه.

لا يشتهي لنفسه إلا ما قدره الله، عالما أن قدر الله خير له مما يختاره لنفسه..

قدوة في الحق ...إماما

فكن للمتقين إماما...ولا تشتهي فحسب أن تكون للمجموعة قائدا...
فشتان بين الثرى والثريا!!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

لقد فاتَني الكثير : (
.
.
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وحتمًا بإذنِ اللهِ سأعودُ إلى هُنا لأتزوّد...

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ولا شك خلافا لمن يفصل بين العلم والدعوة فإنهما لا يمكن أن يفترقان.

والدعوة هي آخر المراحل التي تشد خلالها المعلومة الرحل في قلب المرء، فأول  منازلها هي أن تُطلب، ثم تقرع القلب أو يجتهد في أن يعيها، ثم يجتهد في  العمل بها ولو مرة، ثم يدعو الخلق إن هلموا إلى الخير والطاعة، هلموا إلى  السعادة وسكون القلب والجوارح، هلموا إلى مشقة ظاهرة ولذة باطنة وراحة  دائمة

رائع

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

فأكثر من يستمر في الصدامات مع المجتمع هو من يريد دوما أن يجعل علاقاته مع الناس لإشباع حاجاته النفسية دون النظر للدعوة ومصالحها.

طرح واقعي 
لكن من فضلك عندي سؤال
حضرتك ذكرتِ أن الرفق هو أن تحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك
وأقول الذي نقبله لأنفسنا أحيانا لا يقبله غيرنا!!!! والذي يقبله غيرنا أحيانا لا نقبله لأنفسنا!! ويشمل هذا:
 الأسلوب .. الألفاظ .. التبسط والتعقيد وغيره الكثير
لذا ربما لا يضبط هذا التعريف مع الجميع لعلك تتحفينا بمفهوم آخر للرفق

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

سددك الله ووفقك وقبل منك وجعل ما تكتبين حجة لك لا عليك بارك الله فيك مشرفتنا الفاضلة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فأكثر من يستمر في الصدامات مع المجتمع هو من يريد دوما أن يجعل علاقاته مع الناس لإشباع حاجاته النفسية دون النظر للدعوة ومصالحها.
> 
> طرح واقعي 
> لكن من فضلك عندي سؤال
> حضرتك ذكرتِ أن الرفق هو أن تحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك
> وأقول الذي نقبله لأنفسنا أحيانا لا يقبله غيرنا!!!! والذي يقبله غيرنا أحيانا لا نقبله لأنفسنا!! ويشمل هذا:
>  الأسلوب .. الألفاظ .. التبسط والتعقيد وغيره الكثير
> لذا ربما لا يضبط هذا التعريف مع الجميع لعلك تتحفينا بمفهوم آخر للرفق


بل ينضبط التعريف غاليتي مع الجميع

ببساطة
حبك للآخر ما تحبين لنفسك هو أن تفعلي معهم ما تحبي أن يفعل معك، وهذا لا يعني أن تجبريهم على أسلوبك وما تحبي من ألفاظ وأقوال أبدا
مثال:
أنت تحبين الملوخية جدا وتكرهين البامية جدا، وصديقتك تحب البامية وتكره الملوخية جدا

إذا استضافتك هذه الصديقة فهي تحب أن تكرمك بما تحبين فستعمل لك الملوخية لا البامية 
ولو عملت لك البامية فهي لم تحب لك ما تحب لنفسها بل ولا أكرمتك
رغم أنها تحب البامية وتكره الملوخية، ولكن المرء يحب أن يكرمه الناس بما يحب "هو" لا بما يحبون "هم"

وعلى هذا المثال اطردي
أنت تحبي أن يقول لك الناس الكلام الذي يعجبك، وينادوك بالاسم الذي يعجبك أنت، وكذلك هم
ولا أتخيل أنك تحبي أن ينادوكي بيا أم البراء فتنادي الناس بـــــــ"يا أم البراء"!!

وضحت؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بوركتِ

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي سارة أشكر لكِ هذه الدرر والشذرات الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.
كوننا أمة مسلمة فكان لا بدّ لنا أن نسير على نهج الدّاعية الأول ,قدوتنا, وحبيبنا محمد :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ,لكن للأسف قليل في زماننا من يسمع,وخذي الاستهزاء,والضح   حتى بِتْنا نخاف على ديننا من الذين عُميت بصيرتهم قبل أبصارهم,
ولاحول ولا قوّة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## خنساء

مثال:
أنت تحبين الملوخية جدا وتكرهين البامية جدا، وصديقتك تحب البامية وتكره الملوخية جدا

إذا استضافتك هذه الصديقة فهي تحب أن تكرمك بما تحبين فستعمل لك الملوخية لا البامية 
ولو عملت لك البامية فهي لم تحب لك ما تحب لنفسها بل ولا أكرمتك
رغم أنها تحب البامية وتكره الملوخية، ولكن المرء يحب أن يكرمه الناس بما يحب "هو" لا بما يحبون "هم"

وعلى هذا المثال اطردي
أنت تحبي أن يقول لك الناس الكلام الذي يعجبك، وينادوك بالاسم الذي يعجبك أنت، وكذلك هم
ولا أتخيل أنك تحبي أن ينادوكي بيا أم البراء فتنادي الناس بـــــــ"يا أم البراء"!!

وضحت؟[/quote]
يعني ضروري الاستشهاد الان بالباميا ياأختي :Smile: ؟؟!!
الا تعلمين بحال من يحبها :Smile: ؟؟!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> مثال:
> أنت تحبين الملوخية جدا وتكرهين البامية جدا، وصديقتك تحب البامية وتكره الملوخية جدا
> 
> إذا استضافتك هذه الصديقة فهي تحب أن تكرمك بما تحبين فستعمل لك الملوخية لا البامية 
> ولو عملت لك البامية فهي لم تحب لك ما تحب لنفسها بل ولا أكرمتك
> رغم أنها تحب البامية وتكره الملوخية، ولكن المرء يحب أن يكرمه الناس بما يحب "هو" لا بما يحبون "هم"
> 
> وعلى هذا المثال اطردي
> أنت تحبي أن يقول لك الناس الكلام الذي يعجبك، وينادوك بالاسم الذي يعجبك أنت، وكذلك هم
> ...


لعل هذا من حبها (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 10 
تنازل للتألف!

لا ليست هي تلك القاعدة الدخيلة على الإسلام وأهله بالتنازل عن ثوابت الدين وعما يعتقده المرء وما رجحه مستترا به من الخلق بزعم التآلف.
بل أتحدث عن القاعدة الأصلية لهذا الشرع الحنيف!!

تنازُل في دائرة المباح

فمهما كان من نقاش في أمور الدنيا ومهما كانت الخيارات المتاحة براقة، فلا تتمسك بآرائك في اختيار اللون والطريقة والمكان والزمان و....الخ
بل كن سهلا هينا لينا، تألف وتؤلف، ليكن رأيك في الأمور الثانوية ثانوي أيضا..
قدّر واحترم رغبات الآخرين ودع لهم فسحة الاختيار ومتعة الموافقة لهم.

ليكن معلوما عن "فلانا" و "فلانة"، أنه إذا جاء الأمر والنهي في الشرع لم يحد عنه فكان للمتقين إماما
وإن جاء "أحب" و"أرغب" و"يعجبني"، كان للمجموعة جنديا..

لا سيما في العمل الجماعي ...إياك أن تصر عن رأيك وتظل تجادل عنه في أمور دنيا فتعرف بالمعارضة دوما فلا يقبل منك في الحق الحق!!

وإلى ما سبق ضم إليه ما سيلحق .....

--11
تعلم فقه ما يسعك فيه الخلاف وما لا يسعك فيه!
فقد روى مسلم: صلى بنا عثمان بمنى أربع ركعات . فقيل ذلك لعبدالله بن مسعود . فاسترجع . ثم قال : صليت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنىركعتين . وصليت مع أبي بكر الصديق بمنىركعتين . وصليت مع عمر بن الخطاببمنىركعتين . فليت حظي من أربع ركعات ، ركعتان متقبلتان."

وروى كذلك أنه "صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنىركعتين . وأبو بكر بعده . وعمر بعد أبي بكر . وعثمان صدرا من خلافته . ثم إن عثمان صلى ، بعد ، أربعا . فكان ابن عمر إذا صلى مع الإمام صلى أربعا . وإذا صلاها وحده صلى ركعتين "

فعندما تكون في جماعة المسلمين أو في مجموعة من إخوانك ينبغي أن تعرف ما الذي يجب عليك أن تقف فيه وقفة صدق وتقول هذا لا يجوز وتصر على العمل بما تعرف جهرا وتحمل الآخرين بشتى الطرق على فعله، معارضا من خالفك بقوة 
 ومتى يسعك الخلاف فــــــــ"تسكت" أو "تبين" ثم توافق الجماعة..
ومتى يكون الأمر نقاشا لطيفا بين الخلان..

وقد قيل من زاد علمه قل إنكاره، لأن من زاد علمه عرف الخلاف وعرف مواطن ما يسعه فيه الموافقة وما لا يسعه.

وقد اختلف العلماء قديما وحديثا في صفة الوضوء والصلاة ولم نسمع عن عالم رباني اشتهر بالسنة ترك - أو أمر بترك الصلاة خلف من يخالفه من أهل السنة  -بالدليل- في صفة وضوء أو صلاة كما يفعل بعض من لا يفقه الإسلام حق الفقه.

وهذا باب واسع جدا من العلم والحكمة يؤتيه الله من يشاء من عباده، والسعيد من وفقه الله لطاعته وتقبل منه وعفا عن زلته، ورزقه الرفق بإخوانه وألف به بينهم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--12
اسلم من الجدل والاعتراض في أمور الدنيا!
للناس رغبات وأماني وعادات وتطلعات
فسل نفسك أأنت من هؤلاء أم ممن جعل الدعوة نصب عينيه وجعلها بينه وبين الناس؟؟

إن كانت الأولى فنازعهم كيف شئت في دنياهم ورغباتهم وشهواتهم
وإن كانت الثانية فابذل لهم من البسمات ما يتمنون، وأرح لهم بساط حديث الإِنس فالأُنس بما يشتهون، وأعطهم من حلو الكلام عطاء من لا يخش الفاقة، وإياك والمنازعة معهم فيما هم فيه -مما لا يضر الدعوة- راغبون، وعند النقاش فيما نذر ونعمل فلا تمار معهم إلا مراء ظاهرا ولبِّ لهم ما هم إليه يشيرون.
فتسلم بذلك من الجدل والاعتراض فيما ليس من وراءه فائدة ولا طائل، وتترك لنفسك قوة وطاقة لتجادل وتحاجج عن الحق فتكون فرقانا بين الحق والباطل.

فلا تجعله يضرك أين اختاروا مكان المجلس؟!
ولا تجادل كيف سنجلس ولا بأي قلمٍ سنكتب!!
ولا تعارض إن كان لابد أن تشرب قبل أن تطعم أو تطعم قبل أن تشرب!!
ومالك أنت ومال فلان أين ومع من اختار يركب؟؟!
وهل يشكل لك عظيم فرق أشربنا أحمر أو أسود؟؟!
ومالك أنت إن كان فلان قد نسق النص بالأزرق والأخضر!!

اترك الناس يديرون رغباتهم دون تدخل منك، ووافقهم وأسعدهم بتوافقك مع عادتهم فالمؤمن يألف ويؤلف، كن معهم كأنك منهم تحدثهم بلسانهم فإن الله ما أرسل الرسل إلا بألسنة أقوامهم ..فتجد من أكثرهم عند إظهار الحق ألفة، وطاعة ورغبة في الموافقة...أو على الأقل حياء من المعارضة!

----------


## ليلى الفهد

كلامك صادر من قلبك لذا فإنه يدخل إلى قلوبنا ويطبع في عقولنا, جزاك الله خيرا بكل كلمة تكتبينها وأكثر.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أخواتي ليلى وأم عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيكما ....عودة للموضوع قريبا بإذن الله

الله المستعان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--13
لا تتألى على الله 
ولا تنتقل من العبودية إلى الربوبية فتحكم على الناس أنهم "لا فائدة منهم" أو أنهم لن يهتدوا أبدا"  لكي تسكت ضميرك وتجزم أنك استفرغت الوسع في هدايتهم وبذلت الجهد في تعليمهم أمر دينهم

لكن قل في نفسك لعل لهم مفتاحا لم أدركه..لعلي أسأت وأنا أحسب أنني محسن، فإن فعلت ذلك اتسع الصدر لمزيد من البذل 

فإذا ضاقت بك السبل وشعرت أنه لا يدان لك بالمحاولة وأنك قد تسيء إذا استمرت محاولاتك وأن المفاسد قد غلبت على المصالح فانسحب رافعا لله يد الخضوع والتذلل سائلا لصاحبك الهدى ولنفسك المغفرة على التقصير 

وإياك بعدها أن تتخذ صاحبك مادة للسخرية والتندر شاعرا أن لك فضلا عليه وجازما أنه من أهل المعاصي والنار فمن يدري لمن يختم الله بالحسنى ، ورب صاحب طاعة أعجبته فأهوت به ورب صاحب معصية أذلته خاضعا لله فأعادته ورفعته 

تذكر: الدعوة عبودية وليست منك على الناس ربوبية وعلو

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء...
"ما من عبدٍ يعيبُ على أخِيهِ شيئًا إلّا ويُبتَلَى بِه، فإذا بلغَكَ عن فُلانٍ سيّئةً فقُل غفرَ اللهُ لَنا ولَه"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--14
خاف فشكى لله :"ويضيق صدري" ففُرج عنه إذ دعا:" رب اشرح لي صدري"
واحتار مخافة :" ولا ينطلق لساني" فألهم السؤال :" واحلل عقدة من لساني" ، "واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي"
فكانت محاجته لفرعون قطعا وفصلا من القول لا يضاهيها أهل الفصاحة والبيان
وأما "فأخاف " فأذهبتها يقين :" لا تخف ...إنك أنت الأعلى "

****

تأملتُ قوله تعالى في سورة الشعراء في قصة موسى عليه السلام:
"قال رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون ويضيق صدري ولا ينطلق لساني فأرسل إلى هارون ولهم علي ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون"

فبدا لي أنها تكاد تجمع ما يخشاه أي متصدر للدعوة:
1- خوف الإيذاء الشفوي (تكذيب - سخرية..الخ)
2- ضيق الصدر لا سيما عند المحاججة والإقناع 
3- قصور القدرة اللغوية عن التعبير عن المراد
4- الخوف من الإيذاء البدني

ثم تأملتُ مواضع أخر من قصة موسى عليه السلام فبدا لي حلول تلك المخاوف :
1- صدق الافتقار إلى الله وحسن السؤال متمثلة في ما ورد في دعاء موسى عليه السلام فقد سأل الله تيسير الأمر  وإطلاق اللسان وشرح الصدر..الخ
2- التدريب على الإلقاء أو طرق طرح المعلومات أو مناقشة الحجج: فقد أمر الله عز وجل موسى أن يلقِ العصا فتحولت قبل أن يذهب إلى فرعون بهذه الآية
3- الصحبة الصالحة المنشغلة بنفس ما أنت به منشغل
فقد دعاء موسى عليه السلام: "واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي هارون أخي اشدد به أزري وأشركه في أمري" 
وقال تعالى:" سنشد عضدك بأخيك"
4- اليقين
 فقد قال تعالى لموسى:"قلنا لا تخف إنك أنت الأعلى"، وخاطب أهل الإيمان فقال لهم :" ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين" فالتصديق بكلام الله واليقين بنصر الله يعين على الدعوة بجد وهمة
ولهذا قال موسى لما تراءا الجمعان :" كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين"
5- كثرة الذكر والتسبيح
 كما في سورة طه:" كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا إنك كنت بنا بصيرا" وقد قال تعالى:" ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب"
6- العبادة
 كما في سورة طه :" اذهب أنت وأخوك بآياتي ولا تنيا في ذكري" أي لا تفترا ولا تكسلا والذكر يشمل التسبيح وغيره من العبادات التي ترقق القلب وتربطه بالله تعالى 
وكذلك في قوله تعالى :"وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوءا لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة وأقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين"
7- تذكر نعم الله ولطفه السابق فيطمئن للاحق بإذن الله.
وذلك كما جاء في قوله تعالى:" ولقد مننا عليك مرة أخرى إذ أوحينا إلى أمك ما يوحى..الآيات"
8- أن يشكو إلى الله بثه وخوفه وحزنه وألامه ولا يكتمها متصنعا عدم وجودها 
فإن موسى وأخيه قالا :" ربنا إننا نخاف أن يفرط علينا أو أن يطغى" فجاءتهم البشرى من الله عز وجل.
9- معرفة صفات الله تعالى وعظمته
فقد قال تعالى لموسى وهارون " لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى" فذكرهما بصفاته وقدرته ليطمئن قلباهما
10- معرفة سنن الله الكونية في الظالمين
 كما قال موسى:" إن قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى"
11- الصبر على كل ذلك 
قال تعالى :" قال موسى لقومه استعينوا بالله واصبروا إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده والعاقبة للمتقين"
وبالصبر تذهب هيبة الأذى البدني والقولي فإن من يقارن بين حال موسى عليه السلام أول أمره في الدعوة وفي سائر مراحل معالجته لبني إسرائيل يرى أثر الصبر واليقين جليا واضحا في تغيير رد فعله عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام.

رب اجعلنا ممن دعا إليك وعمل صالحا وقال إنني من المسلمين

يتبع بــ15 بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 15


كن بليغا!!
فمراعاة مقتضى الحال يرزقك الله به القبول بين الناس، وتخير الألفاظ ومناسبتها للمقام والأفهام من محاسن الخلق

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"شرار أمتي الثرثارون المتشدقون المتفيهقون ، و خيار أمتي أحاسنهم أخلاقا" حسنه الألباني"
ويتشدقون في الكلام‏"‏‏:‏ أي يتوسعون فيه بغير احتياط وتحرز (...)
‏‏"‏
الثرثارون‏"‏‏:   أي المكثارون في الكلام‏.‏ والثرثرة صوت الكلام وترديده تكلفا وخروجا عن الحق‏.‏
‏"‏المتشدقون‏"  ‏:‏ أي المتكلمون بكل أشداقهم ويلوون ألسنتهم، جمع متشدق وهو المتكلف في الكلام فيلوي به شدقيه، والشدق جانب الفم‏.‏
‏المتفهيقون‏"‏  ‏:‏ أي المتوسعون في الكلام، الفاتحون أفواههم للتفصح، جمع متفيهق ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ وأصله الفهق وهو الامتلاء، كأنه ملأ به فاه‏.‏[/
فكل ذلك راجع إلى معنى الترديد والتكلف في الكلام ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ قال العسكري‏:‏ أراد المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم النهي عن كثرة الخوض في الباطل، وأن تكلف البلاغة والتعمق في التفصح مذموم، وأن ضد ذلك مطلوب محبوب‏.‏‏]‏ـ"اهـ من كتاب الجامع الصغير من حديث البشير النذير للسيوطي

*فتكلف الكلام والمبالغة في الحديث واستخدام غريب الألفاظ يشعر السامع أنه جاهل ولا يجعل الأذن تميل للحديث فضلا عن أن يصل للقلب


ومن البلاغة مراعاة مقتضى حال السامع أيضا من ناحية الثقافة والفكر
فيتخير ما يقال 
فليس جمهور طلبة العلم كجمهور من لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة
وليس جمهور النساء كجمهور الرجال 
وليست خطبة الجمعة كدرس متخصص في علم الرجال ومصطلح الحديث أو أصول الفقه
**بل كذلك جمهور الفيسبوك والتويتر ليس كجمهور المنتديات المتخصصة في العلوم الشرعية والتي يعتبر القراء فيها على مستوى علمي معين**
فمراعاة نوعية الكلام المطروح مهم جدا في توصيل الرسالة ..

كذلك من البلاغة اختيار الوقت المناسب
وتحتاج إلى خبرة طويلة في مراعاة المصالح والمفاسد بصفة عامة
واستشعار قابلية المستمع على تقبل العبارات فما يقال عن الحزن يختلف عما يقال عند الفرح فانتقاء الألفاظ الملائمة في كل وقت بحسبه من بلاغة المتكلم


*بقى أن نقول أن البلاغة لا تكتسب بالقراءة في كتب البلاغة فحسب!
بل تكتسب
 أولا بفضل من الله ورحمته وحسن الاستعانة به والافتقار إليه ومعرفة العبد قدر نفسه وقدر ربه فيتبرأ إليه من كل حول وقوة ويلجأ إلى حول الله وقوته ويستعين به في كل وقت وحين
ثانيا التدريب المستمر على إعادة المعلومات بأسلوبك الشخصي مع عرضها على من يحسن النقد والتقييم فمن ذلك نتعلم أساليب عديدة في طرح نفس المعلومة وبألفاظ مختلفة تصلح للاستخدام بحسب الحال وهذا لن يكون إلا بـــــ:
ثالثا فهم المعلومات بعمق ومحاولة النظر لها من أكثر من زاوية حتى نصل لمرحلة التشبع بالمعلومة ومن ثم تسهل القدرة على إعادتها بأساليب عدة.
رابعا المناقشة والمدارسة مع الصحبة الصالحة حيث يتضمن ذلك إعادة المعلومة ومناقشتها وطرحها أكثر من مرة والدفاع عنها مما يجعلها دائما حاضرة ومفهومة وقريبة في الذهن.
خامسا التصدر للدعوة بقدر الاستطاعة ولو في محيط ضيق وعلى نطاق ضيق بحيث يمارس ويخطئ ويصحح خطأه ويتعامل مع مستويات مختلفة 
فالعامل الذي يأتي لتصليح شيء ما في بيتك
والعاملة التي تساعدك في البيت
وسائق سيارة الأجرة 
وجيرانك وإخوانك ووالديك وأخوالك وأعمامك ...الخ
كلهم محل دعوة يمكن التجربة فيهم ومناقشة صحبتك الصالحة في صواب فعلك أو خطأه 

يتبع بإذن الله بـــ16

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 16
للتذكير : لماذا ندعو إلى الله؟

 ندعو إلى الله حبا في الله وذكره
ورغبة فيما عنده قال تعالى": ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحا وقال إنني من المسلمين"
وحبا في هداية الناس وأخذا بأيديهم إلى الخير قال تعالى :" وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان"

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" لا يُؤمِنُ أحدُكم حتى يُحِبَّلأخيه ما يُحِبُّ لنَفْسِه" متفق عليه

ولأن الدعوة وهداية الناس خير من الدنيا وما فيها قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" فوالله لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا ، خير لك من أن يكون لك حمرالنعم" متفق عليه
ولكي تحرر الناس من عبودية بعضهم لبعض وعبوديتهم للدرهم والدينار فترتقي بهم إلى عبودية واحدة لله الواحد القهار كما قال ربعي ابن عامر لرستم لما سأله: ما جاء بكم؟ فقال له: لقد ابتعثنا اللهُ لنخرج العباد من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة رب العباد، ومن جور الأديان إلى عدل الإسلام، ومن ضيق الدنيا إلى سعة الدنيا والآخرة"

ولأن الدعوة عبادة من العبادات التي تستحق بذل الوقت والنفس والمال فقم بها وفقك الله كما يحب الله ويرضى ولا تجعلها سببا للاستطال على الخلق فليست الدعوة سيطرة ولا تسلط بل هي محبة وشفقة ورحمة قال تعالى :" فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك"
وكم نكرر هذه الآية ولا نعي عظمة معناها وحسن تأديبها للأمة؟....تذكر لو فر الناس من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يضره ذلك بل يضرهم..ولكن الله أمره أن يتلطف لهم رحمة بهم ...فكن رحيما بالخلق إن كنت حقا متبع محمدا خير الخلق
فهذه نبذة يسيرة عن سبب قيامك بالدعوة إلى الله فاستحضرها ودع عنك ترهات نفسك وأهوائها ولا تتركها تتمايل يمنة ويسرة تبتغي من الدنيا نصيبا والآخرة خير وأبقى

يتبع ب17 : علاقتك بالدعاة محط أنظار المدعويين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> --13
> لا تتألى على الله 
> ولا تنتقل من العبودية إلى الربوبية فتحكم على الناس أنهم "لا فائدة منهم" أو أنهم لن يهتدوا أبدا"  لكي تسكت ضميرك وتجزم أنك استفرغت الوسع في هدايتهم وبذلت الجهد في تعليمهم أمر دينهم
> 
> لكن قل في نفسك لعل لهم مفتاحا لم أدركه..لعلي أسأت وأنا أحسب أنني محسن، فإن فعلت ذلك اتسع الصدر لمزيد من البذل 
> 
> فإذا ضاقت بك السبل وشعرت أنه لا يدان لك بالمحاولة وأنك قد تسيء إذا استمرت محاولاتك وأن المفاسد قد غلبت على المصالح فانسحب رافعا لله يد الخضوع والتذلل سائلا لصاحبك الهدى ولنفسك المغفرة على التقصير 
> 
> وإياك بعدها أن تتخذ صاحبك مادة للسخرية والتندر شاعرا أن لك فضلا عليه وجازما أنه من أهل المعاصي والنار فمن يدري لمن يختم الله بالحسنى ، ورب صاحب طاعة أعجبته فأهوت به ورب صاحب معصية أذلته خاضعا لله فأعادته ورفعته 
> ...


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك الله ونفع بك أي غاليتي أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--17
علاقتك بالدعاة محط أنظار المدعويين!

هل تغفل عن ذلك أو لا تعرفه؟؟
أقطع أن :لا
كلنا يعلم أنه إذا اجتمع داعيان أو عالمان في مكان فإن الأنظار تثقب ظهورهم وبطونهم وعقولهم يستشرفون ما يصدر منهم معا، يحللون همساتهم وسكناتهم
ثم يقال : ياللأدب وحسن الخلق والسمت!
أو يقال وبسمة المكر تعلو الشفتين: همزه لما قال كذا..لمزه وعناه بقوله كذا..صافحه بأطراف يده...نظر إليه شذرا...

ومن فخاخ الشيطان التي احترف نصبها إلقاء الغيرة أو الحسد أو الحقد أو البغضاء بين أهل العلم والدعوة
ولابد أن تمر بذلك...ولا ينجو بدينه إلا التقي بل الأتقى...وقليل ما هم..

ومن حراب هذا الفخ ما يمر بقلبك وأنت تقرأ في سيرة العظماء فتجد شيئا من ذلك مما وشجر بينهم فكأن القلب يستحل ذلك ويسهل على الجوارح الوقوع فيه بزعم أن من هو أفضل منا قد وقع فيه فلا بأس علينا من ذلك!


لاشك أن الموضوع متشعب وله أكثر من فرع ولكنه من أهم الأبواب فأنتم قدوة أيها الدعاة إلى الله وجهاد النفس عليكم أحق من غيركم فالناس إليكم ينظرون وبعلمكم يسترشدون وبأخلاقكم يحتجون 

فعلام تحمل على ظهرك كفلا من إثم من يستحل الحرام الذي رآك تفعله وتبرر له وتجعله أصلا في حركاتك وتسنتكف عن الاعتذار عنه؟

إذن دعونا نغلق هذا الباب ونضع عليه أقفالا من الحلم والعلم والأدب:

1- لا تسمح لأحد أن ينقل لك كلاما عن أخيك أبدا لا علميا ولا سلوكيا
وهذا وإن كان عاما في كل مسلم لكن يتأكد ذلك في العلماء والدعاة
فلا تترك أذنيك مفتوحة الأبواب يتسكع فيها شياطين الإنس والجان يلقون إليك زخرف القول غرورا 

2- إياك أن يغرك الشيطان فيوهمك أنك تسمع ذلك "لوجه الله" لترد عليه فتذب عن شرع الله!! فإنما هي نفسك تغضب لها وتذب عنها أما شرع الله فيكفيه بيان الحق والباطل دون الخوض في أعراض أهل السنة
ولا حديث لي ها هنا مع من يزعم أن جل العلماء والدعاة ليسوا من أهل السنة وأنه ليس ثمّ أهل سنة إلا 4 أو 5 هو من يوافقه في هواه ومذهبه ومشربه..فهذا الغلو لا نرتضيه وليس ها هنا محل الخوض فيه.

وتعليلك الذنب بالشرع أشد من الذنب فالذنب إذا علمت أنه ذنب فأنت على الطريق توشك أن تتوب منه وتنقي ثوبك من رجسه
وإن غلفت السم بغلاف العسل فيالضيعتك وخسرانك تشرب منه وتتلذذ ووتتناسى أنه بعد يسير سيذوب العسل ويقتل قلبك سموم الحسرات 
نعوذ بالله من الخذلان 

3- كره العلماء أن تقول للعالم قال فلان خلاف ما قلت لتسمع رد العالم
فإياك إن جاءك أحدهم - لا سيما العوام - يقول لك قال "فلان خلاف ما قلت" أن ترد لا تفتح له بابا للتلاعب بقلبك فسلامة قلبك أولى
وإذا رددت فليكن كلامك هونا وأدبك جما 
ولكن الحسرة كل الحسرة أن خياراتك الفقهية عندك هي أنت ومن خالفها فقد أهانك
فانظر إلى أدب العلماء متمثلة في كلمة الشيخ الشنقيطي:
يقول السائل : يقول الشيخ عبد الله البسّام في شرحه تيسير العلام من فوائد الحديث: أن ما قام مقام التراب من المنقّيات يعطى حكمه في ذلك لأنه ليس القصد بالتراب وإنما القصد النظافة يقول السائل : فما قولكم في ذلك ؟

فقال الشيخ: من عادتي وسأسير على ذلك لا يقول لي رجل قال فلان من أهل العلم بعينه وأجيب
فتأديبا لهذا السائل لا أجيبه
فمرة ثانية يسأل عموما - إن أراد أحد أن أجيبه يقول قال بعض أهل العلم حتى تتأدب مع أهل العلم
فمن أنا حتى أناقش عالما مثل هذا؟
أنت تريد الفائدة قل قال البعض كذا..قال بعض أهل العلم كذا
فأعزيك بفوات الفائدة وزادك الله حرصا ولا تعد" اهـ كلامه

فيامسكين كيف إذا تصدرت وجهلت فلانا وفلانا؟ كيف يصير حال قلبك وأنت يا قزم تناطح السحاب وتضرب بقرونك الهزيلة قمم الجبال؟

وفرق بين مدارسة مذهب كل عالم ومعرفة ما يقوله في المسألة وبين أن يسألك أحدهم عن رأيك في قوله وردك عليه في مذهبه فتنبه فإن بين الحق والباطل شعرة...
رب آتنا الحكمة وارزقنا تقواك

4- التمس لإخوانك العذر وابحث لهم عن جميل التأويل في الأفعال والأقوال
فإن هذا إن لم يدل على سلامة صدرك فهو أدعى وأقرب لذلك الخلق الحسن...وادع لهم بالخير والسداد وكثر في ذلك
فما يضرك أن يدخل إخوانك الجنة وأن يكرمهم الرحمن ذو المنة، إنما يضيق الصدر بإخوانه إذا زاحمهم على دنيا فانية دنية فارتقي بنفسك وأخلاقك عن ذلك وحسّن النية..

5- إياك أن ترد على إخوانك بأعيانهم أخطاءهم بفضح ما تعلمه من خفايا عيوبهم
من ذا الذي ما ساء قط .......ومن له الحسنى فقط؟؟
إذا صدر من داع أو عالم خطأ بيّن لا تأويل فيه ولا عذر واضطررت لبيانه فقل: ما بال أقوام يقولون/ يفعلون كذا وكذا
ثم بيّن الحق مبتغيا بذلك وجه الله 
وإن اضطررت اضطرارا لا فرار منه لبيان الحق مع نسبة الباطل لصاحبه فقل كلاما هينا لا يوغر الصدور ويقطع حبال الود وأواصر الأخوة 
وقبل ذلك ألا أسألك.. علام لا تجرب حديث السر بحبٍ مع أخيك لعله يثوب إلى رشده بنفسه..فإن أبى فلا داع لنشر ما شجر بينكما من حديث السر على الملأ ..أتروم بذلك إثبات كبره وعناده؟؟..أيا أخا الخير قل لعله سوء تفاهم أو خطأ..!

ولا يعني ذلك أن الإنكار على الملأ مرفوض..فالقاعدة أن الخطأ على الملأ ينكر على الملأ ليعلم الكل أن هذا خطأ..مع شرط صارم هو التزام الأدب .... لكنّ تقدير المفاسد والمصالح متروك لحكمتك ..رب آتنا الحكمة والتقى وجنبنا السوء والهوى 

وإياك والهمز واللمز بما تعرف من المعايب تبتغي كسر أخيك
إياك وفتح ما أغلق عليه الأبواب فإن من تتبع عورات المسلمين فضحه الله ولو بعد حين
فإن كان هدفك تعليم الناس الحق..فعلام تفضح أخاك بما لا يعرفه الخلق؟

6- لا تنجرف في تيارات الغيرة والحسد
من ابتغى الجنة فلا يستاء من فلان الذي فاقه في علم أو فقه أو شهادة أو تصدر
السمو بالغاية تعينك على رؤية المرض قبل أن ينخر سوسه في القلب
فإذا رأيت من أخيك ما يعجبك فقل اللهم بارك فيه وزده من الخير فإن زيادة الخير منه نصرة لدين الله
ومن أحب الله أحب ما يحب الله

ولابن القيم كلام ثمين في محبة المرء لكثرة الصالحين وفرحه بذلك وأن ذلك لا يسوءه ولا يقلل قدره عند ملك الملوك جل وعلا لكن سهوت عن محله وعجزت عن صيده فأترك ها هنا له مكانا ...

وللشيخ الألباني كلام ثمين جدا نصحا منه في عدم التباغض لعل أولي الهمة يراجعونه في الشريط رقم 23 من سلسلة الهدى والنور.

7-  لا تغضب من نصح أخيك أو اعتراضه عليك 
بل قابل ذلك بصدر رحب ولا تترك قلبك للشيطان يعبث فيه فيحمله غلا وحقدا ويجعلك متربصا له الخطأ لترد عليه ما كال لك من صاع بصاعين من التأديب
وإياك أن تعلمه "الأدب" في طريقة النصح مهما بدا لك في أسلوبه غلظة فإنك لا تسلم من شبهة الغضب للنفس في ذلك النصح فاجتنبه وقل لنفسك وما يضرني أن يغلظ علي فيتنقى قلبي من نكت السواد التي أحاطت به؟ ثم ادعو لأخيك بالمغفرة فإنه لا يضرك أن تدخلا الجنة معا 
وفلتكن إماما في هذا الباب فإنما هي سنة مهجورة قد تبدلت وغيرت فكلنا إلا من رحم ربي يقع في شباك الغضب للنفس ويظن أنه بذلك يغضب للشرع فيؤدب ناصحه وينسى تأديب نفسه ويرد بأغلظ العبارات فكان كمن رفع يديه وأهوى بهما على وجه صاحبه يقول له بأغلظ صوت: ترفق أيها الوغد الحقير!!

روى البخاري: "لمَّا كان يومُ حنينٍ ، آثرَ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ أُناسًا في القِسْمَةِ ، فأعطى الأقرعَ بنَ حابسٍ مائةً من الإبلِ ، وأعطى عيينةَ مثلَ ذلك ، وأعطى أُناسًا من أشرافِ العربِ ، فآثرهم يومئذٍ في القِسْمَةِ ، قال رجلٌ : واللهِ إنَّ هذهِ القِسْمَةُ ما عُدِلَ فيها ، وما أُريدَ بها وجهُ اللهِ . فقلتُ : واللهِ لأُخبرَنَّ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ ، فأتيتُهُ فأخبرتُهُ ، فقال : فمن يَعْدِلْ إذا لم يعدلِ اللهُ ورسولُهُ ، رحماللهُموسى ، قد أُوذِيَ بأكثرَ من هذا فصبرَ"

وقد قال تعالى:" وَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُؤْذُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ"
بنفسي أنت يا رسول الله حسن التأدب معك دين وترك ذلك جرم عظيم وتترك الغضب لنفسك!

وقال ابن تيمية:
" وَأَوَّلُ مَا أَبْدَأُ بِهِ مِنْ هَذَا الْأَصْلِ: مَا يَتَعَلَّقُ بِي فَتَعْلَمُونَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْكُمْ - أَنِّي لَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ يُؤْذَى أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُمُومِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ - فَضْلًا عَنْ أَصْحَابِنَا - بِشَيْءِ أَصْلًا لَا بَاطِنًا وَلَا ظَاهِرًا وَلَا عِنْدِي عَتْبٌ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ . وَلَا لَوْمٌ أَصْلًا بَلْ لَهُمْ عِنْدِي مِنْ الْكَرَامَةِ وَالْإِجْلَالِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالتَّعْظِيمِ أَضْعَافُ أَضْعَافِ مَا كَانَ كَلٌّ بِحَسَبِهِ 
وَلَا يَخْلُو الرَّجُلُ إمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مُجْتَهِدًا مُصِيبًا أَوْ مُخْطِئًا أَوْ مُذْنِبًا .
 فَالْأَوَّلُ : مَأْجُورٌ مَشْكُورٌ . 
وَالثَّانِي مَعَ أَجْرِهِ عَلَى الِاجْتِهَادِ : فَمَعْفُوٌّ عَنْهُ مَغْفُورٌ لَهُ . 
وَالثَّالِثُ : فَاَللَّهُ يَغْفِرُ لَنَا وَلَهُ وَلِسَائِرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ .
فَنَطْوِي بِسَاطَ الْكَلَامِ الْمُخَالِفِ لِهَذَا الْأَصْلِ كَقَوْلِ الْقَائِلِ : فُلَانٌ قَصَّرَ فُلَانٌ مَا عَمِلَ فُلَانٌ أُوذِيَ الشَّيْخُ بِسَبَبِهِ فُلَانٌ كَانَ سَبَبَ هَذِهِ الْقَضِيَّةِ فُلَانٌ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ فِي كَيْدِ فُلَانٍ . وَنَحْوَ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الَّتِي فِيهَا مَذَمَّةٌ لِبَعْضِ الْأَصْحَابِ وَالْإِخْوَانِ . فَإِنِّي لَا أُسَامِحُ مَنْ أَذَاهُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْبَابِ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إلَّا بِاَللَّهِ . بَلْ مِثْلُ هَذَا يَعُودُ عَلَى قَائِلِهِ بِالْمَلَامِ إلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ وَمِمَّنْ يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَهُ إنْ شَاءَ . وَقَدْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ . 

وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَيْضًا : أَنَّ مَا يَجْرِي مِنْ نَوْعِ تَغْلِيظٍ أَوْ تَخْشِينٍ عَلَى بَعْضِ الْأَصْحَابِ وَالْإِخْوَانِ : مَا كَانَ يَجْرِي بِدِمَشْقَ وَمِمَّا جَرَى الْآنَ بِمِصْرِ فَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ غَضَاضَةً وَلَا نَقْصًا فِي حَقِّ صَاحِبِهِ وَلَا حَصَلَ بِسَبَبِ ذَلِكَ تَغَيُّرٌ مِنَّا وَلَا بُغْضٌ . بَلْ هُوَ بَعْدَ مَا عُومِلَ بِهِ مِنْ التَّغْلِيظِ وَالتَّخْشِينِ أَرْفَعُ قَدْرًا وَأَنْبَهُ ذِكْرًا وَأَحَبُّ وَأَعْظَمُ وَإِنَّمَا هَذِهِ الْأُمُورُ هِيَ مِنْ مَصَالِحِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّتِي يُصْلِحُ اللَّهُ بِهَا بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ فَإِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ كَالْيَدَيْنِ تَغْسِلُ إحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى . وَقَدْ لَا يَنْقَلِعُ الْوَسَخُ إلَّا بِنَوْعِ مِنْ الْخُشُونَةِ ؛ لَكِنَّ ذَلِكَ يُوجِبُ مِنْ النَّظَافَةِ وَالنُّعُومَةِ مَا نَحْمَدُ مَعَهُ ذَلِكَ التَّخْشِينَ . 
وَتَعْلَمُونَ : أَنَّا جَمِيعًا مُتَعَاوِنُونَ عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَاجِبٌ عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ بَعْضِنَا بَعْضًا أَعْظَمَ مِمَّا كَانَ وَأَشَدَّ . فَمَنْ رَامَ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَ بَعْضَ الْأَصْحَابِ أَوْ الْإِخْوَانِ لِمَا قَدْ يَظُنُّهُ مِنْ نَوْعِ تَخْشِينٍ - عُومِلَ بِهِ بِدِمَشْقَ أَوْ بِمِصْرِ السَّاعَةَ أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ - فَهُوَ الغالط. 
وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ ظَنَّ أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ عَمَّا أُمِرُوا بِهِ مِنْ التَّعَاوُنِ وَالتَّنَاصُرِ فَقَدْ ظَنَّ ظَنَّ سُوءٍ وَإِنَّ الظَّنَّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنْ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا وَمَا غَابَ عَنَّا أَحَدٌ مِنْ الْجَمَاعَةِ أَوْ قَدِمَ إلَيْنَا السَّاعَةَ أَوْ قَبْلَ السَّاعَةِ إلَّا وَمَنْزِلَتُهُ عِنْدَنَا الْيَوْمَ أَعْظَمُ مِمَّا كَانَتْ وَأَجَلُّ وَأَرْفَعُ .
 وَتَعْلَمُونَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْكُمْ - : أَنَّ مَا دُونَ هَذِهِ الْقَصِيَّةِ مِنْ الْحَوَادِثِ يَقَعُ فِيهَا مِنْ اجْتِهَادِ الْآرَاءِ وَاخْتِلَافِ الْأَهْوَاءِ وَتَنَوُّعِ أَحْوَالِ أَهْلِ الْإِيمَانِ وَمَا لَا بُدَّ مِنْهُ - مِنْ نَزَغَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ - مَا لَا يُتَصَوَّرُ أَنْ يُعَرَّى عَنْهُ نَوْعُ الْإِنْسَانِ . وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنْسَانُ إنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا } { لِيُعَذِّبَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ وَيَتُوبَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا }.

بَلْ أَنَا أَقُولُ مَا هُوَ أَبْلَغُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ - تَنْبِيهًا بِالْأَدْنَى عَلَى الْأَعْلَى وَبِالْأَقْصَى عَلَى الْأَدْنَى - فَأَقُولُ : تَعْلَمُونَ كَثْرَةَ مَا وَقَعَ فِي هَذِهِ الْقَضِيَّةِ مِنْ الْأَكَاذِيبِ الْمُفْتَرَاةِ وَالْأَغَالِيطِ الْمَظْنُونَةِ وَالْأَهْوَاءِ الْفَاسِدَةِ وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَمْرٌ يُجَلُّ عَنْ الْوَصْفِ . وَكُلُّ مَا قِيلَ : مِنْ كَذِبٍ وَزُورٍ فَهُوَ فِي حَقِّنَا خَيْرٌ وَنِعْمَةٌ . قَالَ تَعَالَى : { إنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِنْكُمْ لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا لَكُمْ بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ مَا اكْتَسَبَ مِنَ الْإِثْمِ وَالَّذِي تَوَلَّى كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } . وَقَدْ أَظْهَرَ اللَّهُ مِنْ نُورِ الْحَقِّ وَبُرْهَانِهِ مَا رَدَّ بِهِ إفْكَ الْكَاذِبِ وَبُهْتَانَهُ . فَلَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ يُنْتَصَرَ مِنْ أَحَدٍ بِسَبَبِ كَذِبِهِ عَلَيَّ أَوْ ظُلْمِهِ وَعُدْوَانِهِ فَإِنِّي قَدْ أَحْلَلْت كُلَّ مُسْلِمٍ . وَأَنَا أُحِبُّ الْخَيْرَ لِكُلِّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأُرِيدُ لِكُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ مَا أُحِبُّهُ لِنَفْسِي . وَاَلَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا وَظَلَمُوا فَهُمْ فِي حِلٍّ مِنْ جِهَتِي . وَأَمَّا مَا يَتَعَلَّقُ بِحُقُوقِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَابُوا تَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَإِلَّا فَحُكْمُ اللَّهِ نَافِذٌ فِيهِمْ. 
فَلَوْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ مَشْكُورًا عَلَى سُوءِ عَمَلِهِ لَكُنْت أَشْكُرُ كُلَّ مَنْ كَانَ سَبَبًا فِي هَذِهِ الْقَضِيَّةِ لِمَا يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ مَنْ خَيْرِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ؛ لَكِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَشْكُورُ عَلَى حُسْنِ نِعَمِهِ وَآلَائِهِ وَأَيَادِيهِ الَّتِي لَا يُقْضَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِ قَضَاءٌ إلَّا كَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ . 
وَأَهْلُ الْقَصْدِ الصَّالِحِ يُشْكَرُونَ عَلَى قَصْدِهِمْ وَأَهْلُ الْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ يُشْكَرُونَ عَلَى عَمَلِهِمْ وَأَهْلُ السَّيِّئَاتِ نَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ . وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ هَذَا مِنْ خُلُقِي . وَالْأَمْرُ أَزْيَدُ مِمَّا كَانَ وَأَوْكَدُ لَكِنَّ حُقُوقَ النَّاسِ بَعْضِهِمْ مَعَ بَعْضٍ وَحُقُوقَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ هُمْ فِيهَا تَحْتَ حُكْمِ اللَّهِ .
 وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الصِّدِّيقَ الْأَكْبَرَ فِي قَضِيَّةِ الْإِفْكِ الَّتِي أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهَا الْقُرْآنَ حَلَفَ لَا يَصِلُ مِسْطَحَ بْنَ أُثَاثَةَ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ الْخَائِضِينَ فِي الْإِفْكِ . فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : { وَلَا يَأْتَلِ أُولُو الْفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَنْ يُؤْتُوا أُولِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ } فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : بَلَى وَاَللَّهِ إنِّي لَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لِي . فَأَعَادَ إلَى مِسْطَحٍ النَّفَقَةَ الَّتِي كَانَ يُنْفِقُ . وَمَعَ مَا ذُكِرَ مِنْ الْعَفْوِ وَالْإِحْسَانِ وَأَمْثَالِهِ وَأَضْعَافِهِ وَالْجِهَادِ عَلَى مَا بَعَثَ اللَّهُ بِهِ رَسُولَهُ مِنْ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ أَمْرٌ لَا بُدَّ مِنْهُ { فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةً عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةً عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ } { إنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ } { وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ } .
 والسلام عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ وَصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَسْلِيمًا" اهـ كلامه الثمين رحمه الله تعالى

أطلتُ عليكم هذا الباب وإن كنت فيه مقصرة 
لكن الجمع بين استيفائه واختصاره درب من دروب المستحيل
فطلبت الاختصار ولم أستوف ورغم طوله لم أوفه قدره
واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم وذو العقل بالنصيحة يعمل

يتبع بــــ 18

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 18

خاطبوا الناس على قدر عقولهم

وهذا مما يؤسف له في مجال الدعوة..وهو عدم مراعاة تفاوت العقول ومستوى الجمهور الذي يخاطبه الداعي إلى الله.

فيتحدث مع العوام في مسائل شائكة جدا رفيعة المستوى..احتاج هو إلى سنوات لتحصيلها وليته فقهها وتراه بعدها يترك الأمور المهمة التي يحتاجونها في شئون حياتهم.
أو ترى أحدهم يشغل العامة بنقاش يؤدي إلى تركهم الفاضل إلى المفضول أو ترك الخير الذي فيه دخن إلى الشر المحض
وبوب البخاري في كتاب العلم:
"باب: من خص قوما دون قوم كراهية أن لا يفهموا
وقال علي: حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون أتحبون أن يُكذّب الله ورسوله
حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى، عن معروف بن خَرّبوذ عن أي الطفيل عن علي بذلك"اهـ
ثم ساق حديث معاذ بن جبل وفيه: "أنه قال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: أفلا أخبر به الناس فيستبشروا؟ قال :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :" إذا يتكلوا" وأخبر بها معاذ عند موته تأثما." 

وكنتُ أنوي التفصيل في هذا الباب غير أني وجدت موضوعا لأخ فاضل أفاض فيه وفصل فأضع الرابط ها هنا للاستفادة وكفى به جزاه الله عنا خيرا
من أخطاء بعض الدعاة مع العوام
يتــبع بــ 19 
لا تخر على آيات الله صما وعميانا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا تخر على آيات الله صما وعميانا

إذا كنا ندعو إلى الله ونطالب الناس بالتأثر بدعوتنا إلى الله
فكيف يستقيم ذلك دون أن نتأثر نحن بكلام الله؟؟
كيف يستقيم ذلك ونحن نوعظ بكلام الله فلا نتأثر ولا نستحضر قلوبنا فهل صارت الدعوة مهنة وصار الداعية محترفا يحسن الحديث وينمقه وقد صُمت أذنيه وعميت عينه عما يطالب به الخلق؟؟

والأشد من ذلك أن يقال لنا "اتق الله" فلا ترجف القلوب ولا نتراجع أمام القائل بل نُصِرّ على مواقفنا دون مراجعتها أو التوقف معها للحظات لنتسائل ...هل كنا على صواب أوخطأ؟؟

نترفع عن التواضع لمحدثنا 
نترفع عن ترضيته بأسلوب مناسب
نخلط الصواب بالخطأ
فإذا قيل لنا اتق الله، أسمعنا صاحبنا محاضرة عن الرفق في الدعوة والأدب مع أهل العلم!

لا شك أن مخالطة الناس تحتاج إلى صبر ومصابرة فاختلاف الطباع يستوجب الأذى والتألم ولكن قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"المؤمن الذي يخالطالناس و يصبر على أذاهم ، خير من الذي لا يخالطالناس و لا يصبر على أذاهم" صححه الألباني

وجاء في حديث مسلم:"حوسِبَ رجلٌ ممن كان قَبلَكُم . فلم يوجَدْ له منَ الخيرِ شيءٌ . إلا أنَّه كان يُخالِطُالناسَ . وكان موسِرًا . فكان يَأمُرُ غِلمانَه أنْ يَتَجاوَزوا عنِ المُعسِرِ . قال : قال اللهُ عز وجل : نحن أحَقُّ بذلك منه . تَجاوَزوا عنه" 

فإن لم يكن لك مال وكانت الدعوة هي رأس مالك أفلا تكون موسرا على الخلق بحسن خلقك وسعة صدرك ولينك لمحدثك والتواضع لهم وقبول نصحهم لعل الله أن ييسر عليك يوم القيامة؟؟
فكيف يذكرنا الناس بالله ويتلون علينا كتاب الله يحتجون به على أخطائنا وزلاتنا فكأننا صم بكم عمي لا نرجع ولا ننزجر ونقول الحق معنا والباطل معهم هكذا باطراد وبإطلاق؟!
وكيف يأتينا الآت حزينا كاسف البال من فعل - ربما أساء فهمه أو لعبت الظنون فيه برأسه - فنصعر الخدود ونرفع الأنوف معرضين عن كلمة طيبة تلين بها القلوب وتهدأ بها الصدور؟؟ 
كيف لمن وقع في ذلك أن يؤمل أن يوضع له القبول في دعوته؟

وهذا عمر بن الخطاب الفاروق المشهود له بالجنة ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين فانظر إلى فعله وقوله
قدم عيينة بن حصن بن حذيفة بن بدر ، فنزل على بن أخيه الحر بن قيس بن حصن ، وكان من النفر الذين يدنيهم عمر ، وكان القراء أصحاب مجلس عمر ومشاورته ، كهولا كانوا أو شبانا ، فقال عيينة لابن أخيه : يا ابن أخي ، هل لك وجه عند هذا الأمير فتستأذن لي عليه ؟ قال : سأستأذن لك عليه ، قال ابن عباس : فاستأذن لعيينة ، فلما دخل قال : يا ابن الخطاب ، والله ما تعطينا الجزل ، ولا تحكم بيننا بالعدل ، فغضب عمر حتى هم بأن يقع به ، فقال الحر : يا أمير المؤمنين ، إن الله تعالى قال لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : { خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين } . وإن هذا من الجاهلين ، فوالله ما جاوزها عمر حين تلاها عليه ، وكان وقافاعندكتابالله . رواه البخاري


فهل نحن وقافون عند كتاب الله؟
اللهم أعنا على طاعتك وذكرك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

20 
حلم تذوب له الجبال محبة!
لم يغضب لنفسه قط صلى الله عليه وسلم
فأين ميراثنا منه؟؟

عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كنتُ أمشي مع رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ ، وعليه رِداءٌ نَجرانيٌّ غليظُ الحاشيةِ . فأدركه أعرابيٌّ . فجبَذَه برِدائِه جبْذةًشديدةً . نظرتُ إلى صفحةِ عُنُقِ رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ وقد أثَّرتْ بها حاشيةُ الرِّداءِ . من شدِّةِ جبْذَتِهِ . ثم قال : يا محمدُ ! مُرْ لي من مالِ اللهِ الذي عندك . فالتفتَ إليه رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ . فضحِكَ . ثم أمر له بعَطاءٍ . وفي حديثِ عكرمةَ بنِ عمارٍ من الزِّيادةِ : قال : ثم جبذَهُ إليه جبْذَةً . رجع نبيُّ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ في نحرِ الأعرابيِّ . وفي حديث همامٍ : فجاذَبَه حتى انشقَّ البُرْدُ . وحتى بقيتْ حاشيتُه في عُنُقِ رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ . متفق عليه 

وروى البخاري :لمَّا كان يومُ حنينٍ ، آثرَ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ أُناسًا في القِسْمَةِ ، فأعطى الأقرعَ بنَ حابسٍ مائةً من الإبلِ ، وأعطى عيينةَ مثلَ ذلك ، وأعطى أُناسًا من أشرافِ العربِ ، فآثرهم يومئذٍ في القِسْمَةِ ، قال رجلٌ : واللهِ إنَّ هذهِ القِسْمَةُ ما عُدِلَ فيها ، وما أُريدَ بها وجهُ اللهِ . فقلتُ : واللهِ لأُخبرَنَّ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ ، فأتيتُهُ فأخبرتُهُ ، فقال : فمن يَعْدِلْ إذا لم يعدلِ اللهُ ورسولُهُ ، رحم اللهُ موسى ، قد أُوذِيَ بأكثرَ من هذا فصبرَ .


يتبع بـــ21
لا تكن سببا في إثارة العصبيات الجاهلية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--21

الحب والبغض لابد أن يكون لله وحده

إن من يتصدر للدعوة إلى الله لابد أن يتحلى بقدر واسع من الإنصاف والحياد..من غير أن يدفعه ذلك إلى إقرار منكر أو رد معروف.
وإنما يذهب الإنصاف إذا تحول البغض في الله للأشخاص بذواتهم دون الأفعال
بحيث لا يقبل منه الحق والفضل إذا صدر منه بل يظل على بغضه ويحمل أي فعل حسن يصدر منه ما لا يحتمله بسوء الظن.
والخلط بين حب الشخص وحب فعل الشخص يولد دوما العصبية الجالية (لـــــ / ضد) الفاعل

فأولا لابد من الصدق مع النفس
هل محبتي لهذا الشخص أو بغضي له طبعية أو لله عز وجل؟؟
لاسيما أنه في لحظة معينة يقع الجميع في فخ شيطاني يندر ألا نقع فيه فلابد من اليقظة الدائمة لتجنبه أو الخروج من مخالبه
وهو الخلط بين النفس والشرع
فيجعل من نفسه واختياراته الشرعية عين الشرع
فمن خالف له مذهبا أو هوى أو مشربا استحق البغضاء...ثم يسمي ذلك "لله"

وهذا خطأ بل هو لحظ النفس والهوى

وينطبق ذلك على الفئات والجنسيات والجماعات الإسلامية والعلماء والدعاة
فلا ينبغي للداعية أن يترك هواه يتحكم في حكمه على الآخرين
ولا أن يترك العنان لمشاعره الطبيعية تذهب به يمنة ويسرة
فهذا خطأ
وأنكى منه أن ينسب ذلك للشرع والشرع من ذلك بريء

والخلاص من ذلك يكون بــــ:
1- معرفة ما هو الحق المطلق والباطل المطلق والتفريق بين ذلك وبين مواضع الاجتهاد ووجهات النظر
2- النظر إلى الأفعال دوما فمهما كان الشخص الذي أصاب الحق يقبل منه ولا يطعن في نيته ومهما كان الشخص الذي أصاب الباطل ينكر عليه الباطل دون التعرض لنيته أيضا
بل نحسن الظن قدر المستطاع في الجميع

--22
 لا تكن سببا في إثارة العصبيات الجاهلية


1- مهما كانت الظروف تضطرك إلى نقد إنسان مسلم بعينه فإن الشرع لم يبح لك لا التعرض لنيته ولا تحقير شأنه ولا شتمه ولا سبه ولا أي شيء من ذلك فليكن نقدك اعتراض بمحبة وشفقة ورغبة في الأخذ بأيد الخلق إلى الحق
:"لا تحاسدوا . ولا تناجشوا ، ولا تباغضوا ، ولا تدابروا ، ولا يبع بعضكم على بيع بعض . وكونوا ، عباد الله ! إخوانا . المسلم أخو المسلم . لا يظلمه ، ولا يخذله ، ولا يحقره . التقوى ههنا ، ويشير إلى صدره ثلاث مرات . بحسبامرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم . كل المسلم على المسلم حرام . دمه وماله وعرضه . رواه مسلم

والتطاول أثناء النقد يثير العصبيات الجاهلية عند من ينتسب لمن تنتقده
فلن تصل أبدا لمرادك بالصدع بالحق طالما استخدمت أسلوبا يثير الحمية


2- استحضار الرغبة في تعليم الناس الحق دون الرغبة في الغيظ والتشفي يعين يوصل مشاعر الألفة والإخاء مما يساعد في قبول الحق
فإياك أن تكون سببا في رد الناس الحق
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" يا أيُّها الناسُ ، إنَّ منكم مُنَفِّرينَ" متفق عليه
فإياك أن تكون منهم

3- دعك من لكنات الاستهزاء وغمزات العين ولمزات الشفتين
وإنما يصدر ذلك على من حوى قلبه مشاعر ضغينةٍ وحقدٍ دفينةٌ
والمخلص يخلص صدره من ذلك كله
قال تعالى :" ويل لكل همزة لمزة"

4- إياك أن تتستر خلف كلمة (بعض الناس) و (بعضهم) و (قيل) وصاحبها معروف عند المستمع لكي تقضي وطرك الدنيء في ذم صاحب (بعض) والاستهزاء به وشفاء الغيظ منه

فإن دين الله لغني عن ذلك كله وإنما أراد الله منك سلامة صدرك وتعليم الناس دينه 
ولم يرد منك شفاء غيظك وإثارة العصبيات والضغائن بين الخلق
فانظر فيما تقول قبل أن تقول وحاسب نفسك على قولك بعد قوله وتفقد قلبك ونيتك أثناء قوله 
ولا يكون ذلك إلا بـــــــــــــ

5- أن تجعل محبتك في الله ولله وبالله وإنكارك لله وفي ذات الله كما سبق في رقم 21
ويحتاج ذلك لبيان أنواع المحبة 
فيتبع ببيانها بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 23

أنواع المحبة كما ذكرها ابن القيم في كتاب الروح

1- محبة الله وتشمل محبة ما يحب الله ومحبة من يحب الله
فهي محبة لله تعالى وفي الله وبالله ولوجه الله
وهي المحبة الشرعية ويناقشها المحبة الشركية:
2- المحبة الشركية:
وهي ضد المحبة الشرعية وفيها تسوية أو صرف ما ينبغي صرفه لله تعالى لغيره
ومحبة الله فيها تعظيم خضوع وإذعان واستسلام ورهبة فهي غاية الحب مع غاية الذل أي أن محبة الله هي العبادة في الأصل فيصرف هذا النوع من المحبة القلبية المتضمنة للعبودية والذل لغير الله تعالى 
وهي التي قال تعالى عنها:"ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله"

وهناك نوع آخر هي المحبة الطبعية، أي ما يميل له القلب بطبعه وهواه
وتنقسم إلى ثلاث أقسام:
1- محبة السابقين: أي هي محبة لا يقدر عليها إلا السابقون 
وتقوم على تحويل كل محبة بالطبع إلى محبة خالصة لله
فإذا أحب طعاما أو اشتهاه لم يهنأ به حتى يحتسب عند ربه الاستعانة على طاعته
وإذا أحب أهله وأولاده لم يهنأ حتى يكون لهم عونا على الطاعة ويتخذ منهم قربة إلى طاعة

فيستغل كل ما تهواه نفسه في طاعة الله تعالى حتى تصير نفسه لا تحب شيئا إلا لله ولا تهنأ بشيء إلا إذا استعانت به على طاعة الله فطاعة الله نصب عينيه 

وهذا النوع ملحق بالمحبة الأولى الشرعية ويثاب عليه الإنسان
ومن اجتهد في تحصيل هذه المرتبة لا شك ينضح ذلك على سلوكه وتعامله ولكي نفهم المقصود مما تحدثنا عنه في رقم 22 فهو لن يبغض أحد أو يهمز أحد لهوى في نفسه لأنه سيقدم حب الله على هواه وسيحب المرء لله ويبغض لله ولن يتحرك إلا بالله ولأمر الله ولن يغضب إلا لله وكما يحب الله

2- محبة المقتصدين: أي يفعلها من يقتصد في طاعاته
فيحب ما يهوى القلب محبة لا يستعين فيه على طاعة الله ولكن لا يستعين فيها أيضا على معصية الله تعالى 
فهو مقتصد ولكن على قدر تعلق قلبه بالملاهي على قدر ما ينقص ذلك من إيمانه لما أصابه من الغفلة والتلاهي
وهي مرتبة دونية لا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يركن إليها وقد تغلبنا وعلينا أن نغالبنها 

3- محبة الظالمين: أي يفعلها الظالمون وهي أن يترك قلبه يرتع كيف شاء في محبة ما يشاء
ثم يتبع هواه فيعصي الإله راغبا في إشباع ما يشتهي دون زجر ولا وعظ 

وهي محرمة وصاحبها واقع في الإثم والمداومة عليها لا يأمن معها أن يصل الإنسان يوما إلى أن يشرك بالله تعالى ليقضي وطره من شهوة وكم في القصص من عبر وعبرات.


يتبع بإذن الله بــــ
مراعاة رقة الدين في هذا الواقع الأليم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الله المستعان نستأنف العمل في هذا الموضوع قريبا بإذن الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الله المستعان نستأنف العمل في هذا الموضوع قريبا بإذن الله


بارك الله فيك ،، اشتقنا لك .. كيف حالك ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيك ،، اشتقنا لك .. كيف حالك ؟


الحمد لله 
وفيك بارك الله وأنا اشتقت لك أم عليّ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

فقدناكِ في المجلس فأين استئناف العمل ؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--24
مراعاة رقة الدين في هذا الواقع الأليم

هل سمعت قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يا أيها الناسُ ، إنَّ منكممُنَفِّرِينَ"؟

وكان ذلك على عهده عهد النبوة، عهد قليل الفتن كثير البركة عظيم النفع فيه ينزل الوحي ويختلط أهله بخير البشر ينهلون من هديه ويقتفون أثره ويسمعون من كلامه!

فكيف بعصرنا الذي بعُد عن مشكاة النبوة واندثرت فيه السنن وانتشرت الفتن وفتحت علينا فيه الدنيا بمباهجها؟!

ولا يعني مراعاة رقة الدين أن نغير الأحكام...ولكن أن نتلطف في تبليغها وتعليمها للناس ونتدرج في اختيار ما يلائم مقتضى الحال.

كذلك نتلطف في أسلوب تبليغها للناس ونراعي الأفهام ونستخدم المصطلحات الملائمة والعبارات الشارحة للمراد بدون تكلف ومحاولة الظهور بمظهر العليم المتقن للمصطلحات الكبيرة.

ومن مراعاة ذلك أن ندرك تماما ما نحن فيه من بلاء انفتاح الدنيا على أمة الإسلام ونتعامل مع ذلك بحكمة وندرك الحد الفاصل بين الحرام والمكروه والمباح الذي يخشى من الإكثار منه المفسدة ولا ننزل جميع ذلك منزلة واحدة في النهي عنه مع حسن استخدام الترهيب والترغيب.

كذلك الاهتمام بالرقائق والمواعظ بطريقة علمية عاطفية تدوم وليس بطريقة عاطفية صرفة يختلط فيها الصحيح بالسقيم، بحيث نجعل للمدعو مساحة يرتقي هو خلالها إلى درجة أعلى بهمة تنبع من داخله لا مجرد تأثرا بموعظة مؤقتة.

كذلك إدراك ما قد ينتج من مفاسد أو مصالح في استخدام بعض العبارات التي قد تكون مألوفة عند من أدمن الكتب والنظر في أحوال السلف لكنها غير مألوفة للناس في هذا الزمان 

ففي حين أن كلمة :"اتق الله" تهز مشاعر السلف الصالح وتبكيهم وتذكرهم بالله وتخشع لها قلوبهم

قد تكون هذه الكلمة عند البعض وكأن وقعها شديد وينزلها بمنزلة السباب والغلظة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..وما ذاك ولا شك إلا من رقة الدين وسوء الترويج الإعلامي الأثيم لكثير من المصطلحات والأساليب التي كانت فيما مضى عادية مالوفة...فيستكبر عن قبول الحق ويبدو لك أن السبب أنه أخذته العزة بالإثم...ولو تأملت لوجدت أن منهم حقا من تأخذه العزة بالإثم ومنهم من تأخذه الشفقة على نفسه والصدمة من كلمتك فينفر منك ويبعد وهو في الأساس مريد للخير.
فلك أن تتخيل زمان صارت فيه :"اتق الله" لها وقع شديد لا يلين القلب بل يحزنه وينفره!!

فيمكننا أن نستخدمها بصيغة أخرى كقولنا: وعلى المرء أن يتق الله ربه في كذا وكذا

وهكذا إذا تأملت في أساليب كثيرة وألفاظ عادية ومألوفة لمن ألف العلم وأدمن الكتب سنجد أن هناك بون شاسع بين عامة الناس وبين ما تعيش فيه بين دفتي كتاب تألفه ويألفك...فترفق بأهل زمانك وخذ بيدهم برفق إلى الشاطئ الذي أكرمك الله به من قبل وضع نصب عينيك قوله تعالى:" كذلك كنتم من قبل فمن الله عليكم"

ولا يعني هذا أن تحسم في مواضع تحتاج إلى الحسم ولكن لا يكونن هذا ديدنك في هذا الواقع الأليم.

يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وهكذا إذا تأملت في أساليب كثيرة وألفاظ عادية ومألوفة لمن ألف العلم وأدمن الكتب سنجد أن هناك بون شاسع بين عامة الناس وبين ما تعيش فيه بين دفتي كتاب تألفه ويألفك...فترفق بأهل زمانك وخذ بيدهم برفق إلى الشاطئ الذي أكرمك الله به من قبل وضع نصب عينيك قوله تعالى:" كذلك كنتم من قبل فمن الله عليكم"
> 
> ولا يعني هذا أن تحسم في مواضع تحتاج إلى الحسم ولكن لا يكونن هذا ديدنك في هذا الواقع الأليم.


 نحتاج أولا أن تكون أعمالنا خالصة لله ثم العلم وفهم العلم والعمل بما علمنا ، هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى سعة الصدر لأنك ستمر بتجارب تتفاجأ منها ولكن الحكيم من يستفيد منها لا من يتذمر ، أليس لنا في رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أسوة حسنة في التعامل مع الناس ؟! 
بلى ، حينما نقرأ سيرته  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نرى المواقف تختلف بحسب الحال ، التعامل مع الجاهل ليس كالتعامل مع العالم ، وكل له شخصيته هناك الهين اللين وهناك الجاف سواء كان جاهلا أم عالما ..
وعلينا ألا نعتمد على تبرير النفس فيما وقعت به من خطأ ، بل نعترف بالخطأ حتى نتجاوزه ونصحح بما وقعنا فيه ، وهذا يحتاج إلى مجاهدة النفس وتهذيبها .

واصلي بارك الله فيك

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

أحسنَ اللهُ إليكُم وبارَكَكُم واليَراعَ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> نحتاج أولا أن تكون أعمالنا خالصة لله ثم العلم وفهم العلم والعمل بما علمنا ، هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى سعة الصدر لأنك ستمر بتجارب تتفاجأ منها ولكن الحكيم من يستفيد منها لا من يتذمر ، أليس لنا في رسول الله  أسوة حسنة في التعامل مع الناس ؟! 
> بلى ، حينما نقرأ سيرته  نرى المواقف تختلف بحسب الحال ، التعامل مع الجاهل ليس كالتعامل مع العالم ، وكل له شخصيته هناك الهين اللين وهناك الجاف سواء كان جاهلا أم عالما ..
> وعلينا ألا نعتمد على تبرير النفس فيما وقعت به من خطأ ، بل نعترف بالخطأ حتى نتجاوزه ونصحح بما وقعنا فيه ، وهذا يحتاج إلى مجاهدة النفس وتهذيبها .
> 
> واصلي بارك الله فيك


وصلك الله بطاعته 

بارك الله فيك أم عليّ




> أحسنَ اللهُ إليكُم وبارَكَكُم واليَراعَ()


وإليك أحسن الله وفيك بارك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 25

إن الطبيب الحاذق عندما يرى بثرة ظاهرة لا يضيع وقته في ازالتها من فوق الجلد وحسب!
بل يتحسس موضعها وما حولها حتى يدرك المحل الذي امتلأ بالصديد تحتها فيضرب بمشرطه ضربات ماهرة وينظف الصديد الداخلي...فتختفي البثرة..!
إنه يعلم جيدا أن إزارة البثرة الظاهرة وحدها دون تنظيف الصديد لن يؤدي إلا إلى عودتها مرة أخرى بشكل جديد..

دائما أشعر أن هناك شبه كبير بين الجراح الماهر الشفوق بالمريض وبين الداعية الحريص على هداية الخلق

إن الداعي إلى الله لا ينبغي أن يصرف وقته في علاج الأمور الظاهرة فحسب...بل عليه أن يتلمس موضع المرض الحقيقي في القلب ويضرب بمهارة وذكاء بكلمات محسوسة ومدروسة حتى يعالج الآفة من جذورها ...فيختفي الخلل الظاهر

أهل السنة والجماعة يعلمون جيدا أن الإيمان قول وعمل وأن هناك تلازم بين الظاهر والباطن
فلن يكون هناك خلل ظاهر إلا لو كان الباطن فيه خلل ...كالوعاء إذا أوكي على المسك ..أو على العفن ..تفوح رائحته مهما حاولت منعها
لا يوجد خلل ظاهري إلا وفي القلب خلل سببه ... فعلاج ما في القلب أوسع تأثيرا وأطول أمدا...ولو كان الظاهر يبدو جيدا لغير المتأمل والقلب ينخره المرض فلا شك أنه هذا نذير كارثة توشك أن تحل فتظهر وكأنها مفاجأة ..وليس كذلك.
قال تعالى:"أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْقُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ"   الحديد(16) 
وقال تعالى:"ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَاللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ   الحج(32) 
فخشوع القلب لما نزل من الحق وتعظيم شعائر الله في الباطن يؤدي إلى الخضوع لأمر الله وتعظيم شعائره في الظاهر
وتقوى القلب لا شك تنضح على العمل ...
كما أن طول الأمد وقسوة القلب يؤدي بالإنسان إلى دروب الفسق بالتدريج

ولا يعني هذا أن يترك الداعي إلى ربه شعيرة إنكار المنكرات الظاهرة بل المقصود أن يفعل ذلك بعمق لا بسطحية فعلاج آفات المجتمع تحتاج إلى صبر وعمل 


يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--26

لا تتهافت في دعوة مع من يبغضك بغضا طبعيا أو من تبغضه أنت بغضا طبعيا!
إن المحبة الطبعية والبغض الطبعي أمر مفهوم 
فإذا لمست من شخص ما نفورا في الطبع منك أو لمست من نفسك نفورا منه فلا تصر على أن تأمره وتنهاه عن المنكر بنفسك، لا سيما إن لم يكن قد تربى في أحضان العمل بالعلم الشرعي...أو إن لم تكن أنت قد تعلمت كيف تفصل بين مشاعرك الشخصية فصلا صحيحا وكيف تحمل نفسك على الشفقة والرحمة وتنقي كلماتك مما يعلق بها، إن معالجة مثل هذه الحالات في طريق الدعوة يحتاج إلى تدريب يقظ على إزالة شوائب قلبك ومعرفة ما يحتاجه كل شخص لتزيل ضغائن فؤاده، هذا يأتي مع كثرة الدعاء وحسن الاستعانة بالله والافتقار إليه ومناقشة أهل الخبرة في ما يحتاجه كل حالة...ومع ذلك أنت بحاجة ماسة - أيها الداعي إلى الله - أن تراقب قلبك مراقبة صارمة فلا تتركه ينساق خلف مشاعر الضيق والنفور وأن تذكر نفسك تذكرة نافعة بإصلاح النية واستحضار الشفقة والرحمة بهذه الحالات.

لكن اعلم إصرارك على معالجة هذه الحالات دون مراعاة هذه المسألة ودون معالجة النفس والقلب قد يسبب مفاسد كثيرة لك أو له أو لكما معا!

ولا يغرك سمته ومظهره الخارجي فتتوقع منه القبول مهما كان الوضع، وإياك أن تشفي غليلك بإلقاء اللوم عليه وحده في عدم القبول، فنحن جميعا إلا من رحم الله قد نترقى في مظهرنا دون بناء باطني يواكب سرعة التطور الظاهري.

فإذا لم تستطع معالجة قلبك فلا تستكبر أن تتلطف في دفع غيرك لنصحه والعناية به وتعاهده بالدعوة  - دون أن تقع في الغيبة أو الإساءة إليه.
واعلم أن عدم قبوله لنصيحتك ودعوتك وهو يبغضك بغضا طبعيا هو أمر عاديّ في هذه الأزمان البعيدة أهلها عن نور الوحي الغارقة مجتمعاتها في ظلمات الشهوات، فدعك من الحقد عليه ليسلم قلبك وتذكر أنك لا تأمن لو كنت مكانه أن تفعل مثله أو أشد منه.
قال تعالى:" كذلك كنتم من قبل فمن الله عليكم"

يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك فوائد قيمة ،، فعلا نحتاج للعلم في معرفة كيفية الدعوة إلى الله والتعامل مع الآخرين في إيصال الحق إليهم وقبوله .

----------


## رنا العربي

> فهذه درر منثورة ،وإشارات لطيفة في زاد الداعية إلى الله تعالى 
> 
> كيف يكسب قلوب الخلق وكيف يأسرهم بلطفه ورفقه وحسن خلقه


 لا يملكني الا أن أبتسم وأنا قدرا أقرأ كلامك فأنت فعلا رفيقة لطيفة وحسنة الخلق وقد كسبتي قلبي ... وكلما تذكرتك ذكرت الله ... وإني أتمرن على أن أتوازن في مشاعري... أسأل الله أن يجمعنا مع المتحابين في جلاله تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك يا رنا 

الجمال في العين الناظرة (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--27
لن يحب طريقتك كل الناس، ولن يقبل على أسلوب عرضك كل من تعرف!

بعض الناس يفضل الطريقة الرصينة ويشعر مع الشخص المرح بالضيق
والبعض الآخر يظن أن الرصانة والهدوء ضرب من الجفاء!

فلا تبتئس إذا لم يقبل منك طريقتك ولا تستشعر اليأس والفشل...فالناس لها أذواق وأشكال واجعل همك وهمتك في أن يقبل الناس الحق مهما كان قائله.
كذلك لا تلومهم وتغضب وتلقي باللوم عليهم إذا لم يقبلوا طريقتك في العرض واجعل همك إفادة من يقبل أسلوبك.

واحذر أن تقع في فخ الشعور بأنك أنت الحق وحدك أو أن عدم القبول منك يقلل من شأنك أو أن يقع في قلبك كراهة أو غيرة لقبول الحق من غيرك
فإن الهدف هو أن يتقرب الناس لله عز وجل ويقبلوا الحق وليس الهدف أن يقال أنك داعية متميز ورائع وأن كلامك مؤثر 
كذلك لا يعني دائما أن عدم قبول الناس طريقتك وأسلوبك أن فيه كبر أو عجب ورد للحق! بل لا تلتفت لهذا الوسواس
وإما أن يكون لديك دائما ما تقدم وتستطيع احتواء المدعو ..إما أن تنسحب "بهدوء" دون إفساد قدر المستطاع وتترك المجال لغيرك بل تحث غيرك على التقدم وتسعد بكل نتيجة طيبة يحققها داعية مع أي شخص على مستوى الفرد والمجتمع.

تنبه فإن هذا الباب مظنة الانتصار للنفس وفيه يخلط المرء بين حقه وحق الإسلام! فيكون الأمر في القلب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض!! من جهة انتصاره لنفسه ثم ظنه أن هذا انتصار للشرع!

اللهم ارزقنا قلوبا سليمة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> --.
> 
> تنبه فإن هذا الباب مظنة الانتصار للنفس وفيه يخلط المرء بين حقه وحق الإسلام! فيكون الأمر في القلب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض!! من جهة انتصاره لنفسه ثم ظنه أن هذا انتصار للشرع!
> 
> اللهم ارزقنا قلوبا سليمة



اللهم آمين


بارك الله فيك ،، هذا التنبيه مهم جدا جدا جدا ،، علينا بجهاد النفس وبتهذيبها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 28

الصبر!
ليس القصد فقط أن تصبر على سوء خلق المدعويين 
ولا القصد الصبر على ما ينالك من أذى!!
فإن هذه المعاني قد استوفاها الناس وبقي لنا أن نعمل بها لا أن نتحدث عنها

إذن ما القصد بالصبر؟؟
الصبر على منهج تقديم المعلومات

كثرة المعلومات وتتابعها ليس أمرا محمودا ..والإسلام نزل متدرجا ليتربى عليه المسلمون وقتئذ
ولا يعني ذلك أن نخفي العلم أو مثلا نقول أن الخمر ليس محرما ثم نتدرج في التحريم!! لا ليس هذا هو القصد

لكن القصد ألا تلقي كل أوراقك دفعة واحدة وتحسب أنك قضيت ما عليك ثم تنصرف مستريح البال والخاطر...هذا ليس من هدي العلماء الربانيين ..بل عليك أن تجتهد في التفكير في منهج مرتب وترتب الأوليات وتضع يدك على الجرح الذي لابد من علاجه أولا
 قال البخاري في صحيحه باب العلم قبل القول والعمل (..) وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ [كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ] حُلَمَاءَ فُقَهَاءَ (حُكَمَاءَ عُلَمَاءَ) وَيُقَالُ الرَّبَّانِيُّ الَّذِي يُرَبِّي النَّاسَ بِصِغَارِ الْعِلْمِ قَبْلَ كِبَارِهِ
إذن 
فلابد أن يكون لديك خريطة بأهم ما ينبغي طرحه ثم المهم ثم الأقل أهمية - وكذلك ما الذي ينبني على غيره وما هي المسائل التي لابد من التمهيد بها وترسيخها 

يقول الشيخ رفاعي سرور في مقال له:"والمسلم لا يناقش الحكم، وإنما يناقش الدليل، ومن شك في الحكم نخاطبه بالتوحيد لا بالأحكام الشرعية، نبين له أن الله حكيم عليم فعال لما يريد، لا يُسأل عن ما يفعل"

فكثيرا ما تضيع الأوقات في جدل لمجرد أن الداعي إلى الله لم ينتبه إلى النقطة الرئيسية التي ينبغي أن يبدأ بها مع محدثه ولم يضع يده بحنكة على موضع الداء الذي ينبغي أن يبدأ في علاجه...إنه لم يجتهد في الصبر على تدريج ما عنده من معلومات بل همه الأكبر في إلقاءها دفعة واحدة لينهي ما عليه بزعمه ويقول : اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد!!

وإنما كان ذلك لأنه لم يقض الوقت الكافي في التفكير السليم وفي وضع خطة منظمة للقضاء على آفات المجتمع من حوله

كذلك إذا وجد من الناس قبولا وإقبالا تجده يلقي المعلومات أيضا بدون تنظيم ..فيتسبب في تشتيت الأفكار وتكثير المعلومات على إناء لم يتبطن بعد بحلاوة الإيمان ولم يتدثر بدفئه ويستشعر بشاشته 
وإن من الحنكة أن يعلم أن من فخاخ فتح أبواب الخير دفعة واحدة فيحتار العبد ولا يميز بين الأولويات ولا يستطيع عمل الكل دفعة واحدة فينتهي به الأمر إلى ترك الجميع!

كذلك فإن تقليل كم المعلومة المبذولة يجعل المدعويين مشدوهين إلى ما تقول منتظرين ما تبذله وهذا يجعلهم أقرب إلى قبوله وأسرع إلى العمل به...وتأمل في أحوال البشر تجد أن الممنوع مرغوب فيه والقليل أكثر لذة من المتاح الكثير الملقي بإهمال في كل مكان.

إذن اقض الوقت في التفكير قليلا تنفتح لك روزنة من الإبداع البناء الموافق للشرع وضع لنفسك نظاما مستصحبا فيه قدرات الناس وعقولهم وأولويات الشرع...تذكر إن هدفك أن تكون مربيا للأجيال وليس مجرد جهاز ناطق يردد كلمة الحق وينصرف.

فالصبر الصبر على ما عندك وما تريد توصيله للناس 

يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 29


من يدعو إلى الله بشر من الناس يفتر ونعوذ بالله من الانتكاس!


إن الدعوة ليست حرفة والداعي إلى الله ليس محترفا لمهنة من المهن!


إن إلقاء مجلس علمي أو موعظة ليست صنعة يمارسها خريجوا معاهد التمثيل وكتابة كلمة في سبيل الله ليست صناعة رواية يكتبها راوية محترف


الدعوة أسمى من ذلك إنها طاعة وعبادة يتواطئ فيها قلبك وجوارحك لتزداد بها إيمانا أولا 


فإن العلم وطلبه وتبليغه إنما هو على سبيل النجاة أولا ثم على سبيل الأخذ بيد الآخرين ثانيا


ونحن هنا لا نتحدث عن العمل بما يدعو إليه ..بل هذا أمر آخر 


إنما أقول لك لا تجعل مطالبات الآخرين "قل كلمة يا شيخ"، "عظنا يا أخي"، "علمنا يا أستاذ" تقهرك على التكلم في وقت تشعر فيه أنك لست حاضر القلب أو في وقت غلبتك نفسك بالعجب والرياء - وليس حديثي ها هنا عن الموسوس بخواطر العجب والرياء بل عن ذي القلب السليم الذي يعلم أنه في حالة ضعف وفتور عابرة تقتضي منه المزيد من الجهد في تزكية نفسه وتنقيتها مما علق بها من الشوائب الناتجة عن مخالطة الناس


فإما أن يكون قلبك حاضرا أو تكون مجتهدا في ذلك شاعرا بافتقارك لله وضعفك وعجزك مستعينا به سبحانه
وهذا لن يكون إلا بدوام طاعات السر والخلوات بينك وبين ربك بحسن المناجاة 


وإما أن تعتذر عن الكلام فإن الكلام بغير قلب حاضر مخلص لله هو عليك لا لك ..ونعوذ بالله أن يكون الداعي إلى ربه قنطرة يعبر عليها الناس إلى الجنة وتسقط في النار!




هذا أمر صعب لا أشك لحظة في ذلك ، لكن لوتفكرت لوجدت أن الأشد صعوبة أن تنفق وقتك وجهدك ثم تجده يوم تلقى ربك هباء منثورا




تذكر أنت بشر والدعوة طاعة وقلبك ليس لاعبا محترفا في ملاعب كرة القدم!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 30 


إن شعورك بعدم القدرة على الصبر على سخافات الناس وتحفزك وعدم شعورك بالشفقة عليهم قد يعني أنك بحاجة لاستراحة محارب لمراجعة النفس والاستزادة من الفقه والعلم و..الإيمان!


فلا يوقعك الشيطان في فخ شباكه مكونة من "إنهم بحاجة إليّ إنهم سيهلكون إن تركتهم!!"


يا أخي ويا أختي


 قف على أرض ثابتة أولا وتلتقط أنفاسك فإن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه 


كيف تعلم الناس الإيمان وحسن الخلق وأنت بحاجة إلى الاستزادة من ذاك لنفسك أولا؟


كيف ترد على الشبهات بهذه النفسية المتحفزة القلقة؟ كيف يرتب عقلك الجواب ويفند الأخذ والرد وهو مشدود مكدود نافذ الصبر؟


بل والأدهى في هذا الباب من يتصدر للرد على الشبهات وهو غير مؤهل من ناحية العلم النظري فيفسد من حيث ظن أنه مصلح ويضل الناس وهو يريد هداهم وينكر من الحق ما يجعل الباطل يستأسد وينتفخ فيفسد عمل المصلحين!


ومن هذا أيضا من يريد مقارعة أهل الباطل بلا أهلية فينكر عليهم من الحق ما يجعله أضحوكة العالمين ويضعف دعوته وقضيته لما يرون منه من خلط وتخبيط وجهل وجهالة!


فضع هذا في حسبانك فإن الخطب عظيم 


والدعوة ليست كلمات مسجوعة وليست قصصا براقة تستدر الدمع من عيون السامعين فإذا ولوا ولت معهم عقولهم وسقطت دعوتك في درج النسيان!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--31
الشفقة والرحمة بالناس لا تعني إنفاق الوقت في التوسل إليهم أن يقبلوا الحق!
قال تعالى:"لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين"
وقال تعالى:"فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات
وقال تعالى:"فلما ذهب عن إبراهيم الروع يجادلنا في قوم لوط "


إذا كنت تسير في طريق الأنبياء فلا شك سيعتريك ضيقا وحزنا ويمتلئ قلبك عبرة إذا تفلت الناس من النصح
وإذا كنت تخالف النهج الصحيح ستجد قسوة وشماتة تملأ قلبك إذا ما أصيب أحدهم بما قدمت يداه
لكني لم أر في السنة موقفا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل يجادل السفهاء أو يتوسل إليهم بما لم ينزل الله به من سلطان  فإن ذلك يجعل الإسلام في موضع سفاهة أو مهانة ووضاعة ولن يهدي الناس!
ولا وجدت له ولا للأنبياء موقفا أسهب فيه في الجدل المعروف نهايته لكي "يقتنع الناس" بما يقدمه لهم من الحق
وتأمل في كل حوار للأنبياء مع أقوامهم نتعلم منهم حسن السمت


الحق أبلج وعليه نور..وطالب الحق يكفيه الإشارة 
فبين الحق ودع عنك جدل العامة
واعلم أن وقتك الذي نتفقه في مجادلة فلان وفلان بلا مصلحة شرعية راجحة سينقص مما تنفقه من وقتك لتعليم من يروم الحق صادقا!
ألا ترى أن ربك عاتب نبيه فقال:"عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى أما من استغنى فأنت له تصدى وما عليك ألا يزكى...الآيات
قد تحتاج لإزالة الغبش الذي يعتري قلب أحدهم بسبب شبهة وقد تكون ممن تصدر لإظهار الحق بالمناظرة لكي لا يلبس الخبثاء على الناس دينهم وهذا باب آخر
أما في مجال الدعوة والتعليم فتخير من تنفق عليه وقتك أن يكون طالبا للحق مظهرا حرصه على طلب الحق
أما من يرتع في كل مرعى يتسلى بسماع هذا وذاك ويسألك فضولا ليعرف عن ماذا تتحدثون؟ ...يظن أن عقله يهديه فقل الحق ثم عليك بــــ "سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين"

وتذكر: إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء 

فليس كل من أردت هدايته بلغت غايتك منه ومأربك...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ، نفع الله بك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وإياك أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 32
خاطرة بين الترغيب والترهيب!
المتأمل في سور القرآن يجد نفسه بين ترغيب وترهيب مبهر يقرع القلب ويجعله وجلا بمحبة وشوق بالغين ..لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد!
وسورة الأنعام لها خصائص لا أجد لها وصفا يليق بها 

فتأمل أيها الداعي إلى ربك قوله تعالى :"فإن كذبوك فقل ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة ولا يرد بأسه عن القوم المجرمين"
فإن كذبوك ..كفر وعداوة وبغضاء هذا ما صدر منهم في مقابل دعوته إياهم ورحمته بهم
ما قال الله له قل لهم عليكم لعائن الله تترى!
ما قال الله قل لهم يا فسقة يا كفرة يا فجرة!
يكذبون نبيا مؤيدا بوحي..وهو الذي اشتهر بينهم بالصادق الأمين
فيقول الله له بعد ذكر تكذيبهم : قل لهم "ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة" ...هلم وأقبلوا..ربكم رحيم تسعكم رحمته فأقبلوا 
ترغيب 
ثم يزجرهم لتهتز قلوبهم وتنفض ما فيها مما يمنعها من الإقبال 
"ولا يرد بأسه عن القوم المجرمين"
لا تمنعه رحمه من زجركم وعقابكم
ولا منعه قدرته من رحمتكم ودعوتكم

فكن كما أمر الله ..مرغبا مرهبا راغبا راهبا 
واعمل بما أُمربه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنت من ورثته إذ تصدرت لحمل رسالته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 33
لاتساهم في طمس فطرة العوام ثم تذهب تتشكى!
وطمس الفطرة إنما يكون بمجاراتهم في ما يطمسها 
كجدالهم في مسائل يخالفون بذلك الفطرة السليمة
فجدال النساء في مسائل طاعة الزوج في غير معصية - وجدالهنّ في عدم جواز الرقص بتبذل أمام النساء - وجدالهنّ في عدم جواز التكشف والتعري أمام النساء لا سيما في الأفراح
وجدال الذكور في مسائل تتعلق بالغيرة على أهل بيته - وجدالهم الغش والرشاوى والربا الصريح وغير ذلك
فلا تجادلهم وتجاريهم وتقول مثلهم الأدلة غير واضحة! وتبحث عن دليل ويكأنك تريد حديثا منصوصا في ذات المسألة التي يمارونك فيها : بل يريد كل امرئ منهم أن يؤتى صحفا منشرة!!
بل الأدلة واضحة لمن طلب الحق وطالب الحق يكفيه الإشارة وطالب الهوى لا يرتدع إلا بالإعراض..وأعرض عن الجاهلين

وأشد من بيان الأدلة بيان الفطرة كما في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جاءه الشاب يستأذنه في الزنا لم يسمعه النبي مواعظ في حرمة الزنا لكن حاكمه إلى فطرته فأنار له سراجا يستضيء به في ظلمات الشهوة وأغدق عليه دلوا من الماء يطفئ حرها، فانتبه وأفاق!
فانفض عن فطر الناس الغبار واسأل الله أن يسدد رميك
فإنه أنفع لهم من مجاراتهم في المماراة والجدل فيضيع وقتك وجهدك سدى ثم لا تجد غير التشكي من ضياع الفطرة..

ألا فاعلم أنك إن جاريتهم في ذاك فأنت سهم يزيد الضربات الموجهة إلى فطرة الناس فإياك أن تكون كذالك!
اللهم ارزقنا الحكمة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين ،، بارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 34
قاعدة : التأثير والتحرير!
كن مؤثرا ولا تلح عليهم بالانقياد لك
دع لهم مساحة يلفطون أنفاسهم فيها ، ويستشعرون أنهم أقدموا باختيارهم لا بإلحاحك
فإن الفاعل اليوم استجابة لإلحاحك واستحياء من متابعتك له
تارك الغد عند اختفائك من حياتهم!
كن عامل بناء في قلوبهم
كن زارع غرس التوحيد في صدورهم
ثم حررهم من سيطرتك وتوجيهك الملح المزعج
فإن الغرض لا يصح أن يكون : قولهم فلان صاحب فضل علينا وأنه هو أخذ بأيدينا 
بل الغرض أن يحب الناس ربهم ويحبهم ربهم، وأن تكون أنت سببا، لبنة في بنائهم الداخلي، فتنال الأجر من الله لا من الناس 
لا تزعجهم بكثرة الكلام...ولكن أزعج قلوبهم برجفة الوجل
لا تثقل عليهم بالإلحاح...ولكن حمل ظهورهم ثقل الخشية
لا تقلقهم برقابتك...ولكن اغرس مراقبة الله في نفوسهم!
حرر الناس من ثقل وجودك...وألق على كاهلهم ثقل القضية ولذة حملها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 35
إن عليك إلا البلاغ!
تقول أم هانئ غفر الله لها ولوالديها:
إن عليكِ إلا البلاغ ، لستِ بحفيظة على الخلق ...!!ولن ينتهي العجب من قوم يتمسكون بالمراء بلا كلل حتى تتبع مذهبهم أو بستفزوك ليخرجوا أسوأ ما فيك ....لماذا حظ النفس ؟ !!!
لماذا لا نقبل إلا بسحق المخالف ؟!!
لماذا لا نكتفي بالبلاغ ؟!!
جاء في التفسير لقوله تعالى : ( فإن أعرضوا فما أرسلناك عليهم حفيظا إن عليك إلا البلاغ ...) الشورى 48
يقول - تعالى ذكره - : فإن أعرض هؤلاء المشركون يا محمد عما أتيتهم به من الحق ، ودعوتهم إليه من الرشد ، فلم يستجيبوا لك ، وأبوا قبوله منك ، فدعهم ، فإنا لن نرسلك إليهم رقيبا عليهم ، تحفظ عليهم أعمالهم وتحصيها . ( إن عليك إلا البلاغ ) يقول : ما عليك يا محمد إلا أن تبلغهم ما أرسلناك به إليهم من الرسالة ، فإذا بلغتهم ذلك ، فقد قضيت ما عليك .




قلتُ:
صدقت!
فكم أمضينا من أوقاتنا وأعمارنا في مراء لحمل المخالف على رأي قلدناه! ثم تمر السنين فنغير الرأي تلو الرأي وتبقى الجراح من قساوة المراء لا تندمل!
وإذا كان الإمام مالك رفض حمل الناس على العمل بما في الموطأ وحده فكيف بنا ونحن من أهل التقليد والجهل؟!
الإنسان تتغير خبراته وفهمه وتحفر السنوات أخاديد الحكمة في تجاربه، وما هو اليوم عندنا محض خطأ قد يكون غدا هو محض الصواب أو على أقل تقدير..موضع سعة!
كذلك يتغير فهمه للأدلة ونظرته لها فما كان اليوم راجحا قد يغدو غدا مرجوحا!
فعلام الحدة وسحق المخالف وقهره وحمله على مذهب نفسك؟ وعلام التهمة للمخالف بأنه من أهل رقة الدين والهوى؟
ألا يسعنا أن نختلف نبقى إخوانا بلا ضغينة ولا إصرار على الموافقة؟
اللهم أت نفوسنا تقواها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- 36
رتب الأولويات!
رتب أولوياتك بطريقة شرعية صحيحة!..واجعل سلامة قلبك نصب عينيك أولا!
فمحاورتك شخص واحد تتباهى بمعلوماتك وتورد عليه من هنا وهناك مع ترك العشرات ممن يرغب في تعلم أساسيات الدين ..يدل على فوضى في ترتيب أولوياتك!
واستمرارك في مناظرة مجهول جهول مغمور الشبهة مغموس في الشهوة يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
ومحاولاتك إرضاء جميع الأذواق في طريقة إلقائك وكتاباتك يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
ومحاولاتك ترضية من لن يرضى عنك ولو فعلت ما فعلت يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
وتقديم راحة الناس ونظرهم على ما به يسلم قلبك تزعم أنك تترفق بهم وتأخذ بأيديهم يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
وكثرة الكلام وقلة العمل يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
والتصدر قبل التأهل والمجازفة في الخوض في مسائل قبل الوقوف على أرض صلبة يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
والعناية بتخليص السائل من حيرته والرد على سؤاله بغير أهلية بدل من قول لا أعلم يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
بل في طلبك العلم بطريقة عشوائية أو تعمقك في مسألة واحدة وتركك سائر العلوم بلا رمية سهم..يدل على فوضى في ترتيب الأولويات!
وكل هذا وغيره يؤثر سلبا على طريقك ودعوتك وإخلاصك لربك

فلا تخدع نفسك بتقديم ما تهواه النفس على ما يحبه الله حقا وما به ينصلح حال قلبك صدقا
وهوى النفس دهاليز وسراديب قد يظهر لك من خباياها تارة وتخفى عليك تارة..فالزم طريق الصحابة ومن اتبعهم وانظر بتمعن إلى ما قدموه فلا ريب أن القوم سبقوا وعرفوا الطريق فلا تخدعنك نفسك وتوسوس لك أن هناك أولويات تقدم لم يقدموها فإنك لا خبرة لك بالطريق كما خبروه...ومن جرب عرف

----------

